# Mass Effect 3: Origin-Bindung bestätigt, vorläufig kein Release via Steam



## MichaelBonke (15. Januar 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Mass Effect 3: Origin-Bindung bestätigt, vorläufig kein Release via Steam * gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Mass Effect 3: Origin-Bindung bestätigt, vorläufig kein Release via Steam


----------



## Selib1230 (15. Januar 2012)

Nicht einmal DAS kann mir meine Vorfreude nehmen^^

Außerdem hat Origin mitllerweile eh schon eine ähnliche AGB wie Steam, nicht?


----------



## abe15 (15. Januar 2012)

Origin war von Anfang an unbedenktlich, die ganzen Videos die angeblich beweisen sollten, dass Origin private Dateien durchstöbert haben sich allesamt als Fakes erwiesen. Ich habe Origin seit der BF3 Beta installiert und mich noch nie drüber ärgern können - hab da kein Problem mit


----------



## Occulator (15. Januar 2012)

"Diese würden es erschweren, Patches und Zusatzinhalte an den Kunden auszuliefern"

Genau ... deswegen schaffens alle anderen auch...


----------



## Worrel (15. Januar 2012)

abe15 schrieb:


> Origin war von Anfang an unbedenktlich, die ganzen Videos die angeblich beweisen sollten, dass Origin private Dateien durchstöbert haben sich allesamt als Fakes erwiesen. Ich habe Origin seit der BF3 Beta installiert und mich noch nie drüber ärgern können - hab da kein Problem mit


 Es geht nicht um das, was Origin macht oder im Zeitraum der Untersuchung des Programms von c't gemacht hat, sondern darum, welche Rechte EA sich laut ihren AGB gerne aneignen würden.
Und darum, daß statt der Beseitigung der Kritikpunkte als erste Maßnahme die AGB unverständlicher für Laien gemacht wurden, ohne den Inhalt selbiger entscheidend zu verändern.


----------



## zwxk (15. Januar 2012)

Ach da freut man sich richtig, in naher Zukunft hat jeder dann 5 Spiele am Rechner installiert und dazu 20 DRM-Programme die alle mit tollen SocialMedia-Funktionen ausgestattet sind... - und natürlich auch ständig laufen müssen.

Hoffentlich bringt auch noch jeder Hardware-Hersteller eigene Software raus, die man zuerst starten muss bevor man CPU, RAM oder Grafikkarte auch verwenden kann.

Dann fahr ich meinen PC hoch, logge mich zuerst mal bei Intel ein, während ich dann bei Kingston mein Passwort eingebe bekomme ich schon die News das Freund xyz sich den neuen Intel Rambazamba-Prozesser gekauft hat und ob ich das nicht "liken" will und dann schnell noch bei Microsoft eingeloggt und booom, schon ist der PC schon hochgefahren


----------



## kamelle (15. Januar 2012)

Setzt Origin voraus?
Dann werde ich darauf verzichten. Ganz einfach


----------



## Bluemaster1981 (15. Januar 2012)

dann müsste Crysis 2 auch im Steam auftauchen wenn Mass Effect 3 später im Steam erscheint. Wie die anderen Titel von EA, warum wird nicht die Spiele die ab Crysis 2 raus kam nicht jetzt im Steam erscheinen sind doch monate vorbei wo das Release war dann kann EA es im Steam anbieten.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Januar 2012)

MichaelBonke schrieb:


> Priestly begründet diese Entscheidung mit Steams "restriktiven  Geschäftsbedingungen". Diese würden es erschweren, Patches und  Zusatzinhalte an den Kunden auszuliefern.


 Das war schon beim ersten Mal als EA es behauptet hat totaler Unsinn und wird nicht besser, je öfter die es sagen.
Ich frage mich ernsthaft warum die solche Lügen verbreiten.


----------



## HiRnZwErG (15. Januar 2012)

Ich kann ja Origin auch nicht ab, aber damit kriegen sie mich dann wohl doch.......


----------



## bergerules (15. Januar 2012)

SCHLIMMER!!!


----------



## Chello (15. Januar 2012)

Mich würden die Zahlen interessieren, welche da legen wie viele Potenzielle Käufer, dank Origin vom Kaufkraft Zug abspringen. Gab es dazu hier eigentlich eine Umfrage z.B. zu BF3?


----------



## Chronik (15. Januar 2012)

Die die Origin haben und haben wollen bzw. brauchen, um ME 3 zu zoggen, von mir aus.
Aber ich werd mir kein ME 3 kaufen, nicht bloß weil ich Origin nicht mag (sozial ausgedrück). Sondern ich will mich nicht immer über all anmelden, einloggen, registrieren müssen. Für ein Game was ich definitiv nur im SP spiele werde, seh ich nicht ein, bloß weil man das Game auch im MP spielen kann (was für die Story nicht relevant ist), ein zusatz Programm zu installieren.


----------



## hifumi (15. Januar 2012)

Über die AGB kann man hin und her diskutieren wie man möchte, fest steht aber: Wenn Origin sich so jetzt durchsetzt, dann wird es in Zukunft sicher nicht besser mit fragwürdigen AGBs.

Für mich wär es das nicht Wert.


----------



## floelein (15. Januar 2012)

"restriktiven Geschäftsbedingungen" bedeuten nur, dass man die DLCs für sein Spiel auch über Steam anbieten muss. Ich verstehe EA sehr gut, warum sollten sie extra für ein Download über Steam bezahlen, wenn ihre eigenen Server das alleine könnten. Hier gehts doch eh nur um Kohle und sonst nix


----------



## Rising-Evil (15. Januar 2012)

also, ich bin keine Freund von Online-Registrierungen, aber hier wäre mir Steam als Kopierschutz wesentlich lieber als Origin, da es dort immer wieder extreme Preisnächlasse geibt (z.B. an Weihnachten, Ostern & Co.)
bei dem Spiel ist mir aber eher wurscht , denn ich konnte Mass Effect noch nie wirklich was abgewinnen


----------



## lolxd999 (15. Januar 2012)

abe15 schrieb:


> Origin war von Anfang an unbedenktlich, die ganzen Videos die angeblich beweisen sollten, dass Origin private Dateien durchstöbert haben sich allesamt als Fakes erwiesen. Ich habe Origin seit der BF3 Beta installiert und mich noch nie drüber ärgern können - hab da kein Problem mit


 
Sicherheitsbedingt gesehen vielleicht schon , die sichere Verfügbarkeit der Server ist aber nicht immer gewährleistet (vorsichtig ausgedrückt).
Als BF3 Back to Karkand rauskam ging bei Origin nichts mehr. Wenn sie sowas in Zukunft vermeiden , ist die Origin Pflicht nicht schön , aber hinzunehmen


----------



## JillValentine21 (15. Januar 2012)

Gut dann ist Mass Effect 3 für mich erstmal gestorben.. Schade hätte es gerne gespielt aber Origin kommt auf keinen Fall auf meinen Rechner. Sehr schade aber kein Weltuntergang es kommen erst noch andere Spiele die mich mehr interessieren und keine Originpflicht haben


----------



## Oelf (15. Januar 2012)

selbst wenn es irgentwann bei steam kommen würde, was mir ganz lieb wäre wird man vermutlich trotzdem origin zusätzlich benütigen und sowas kotzt mich dann einfach nur noch an.


----------



## Hazard (15. Januar 2012)

Danke EA, dann könnt ihr auch ME3 eben sonstwohin stecken.  Dann kann ich das Geld stattdessen in idie games investieren. Die haben es wenigstens noch verdient und dort wird man nicht als verblödetes Bezahl-Vieh behandelt/gemolken.


----------



## Chriss8185 (15. Januar 2012)

cool ich freu mich schon drauf


----------



## gammelbude (15. Januar 2012)

Wird auch nie bei Steam erscheinen. EA braucht jeden exklusiven Titel wenn sie eine KOnkurrenz gegen Steam aufbauen wollen. Nur wird das nie klappen denn rein vom Service/den Lesitungen her ist Origin ne Nullnummer.

Und die Argumentation Steam würden es erschweren, Patches und Zusatzinhalte an den Kunden auszuliefern ist ja wieder die Lachnummer schlechthin. Es geht darum das Steam daran mitverdienen will wenn DLCs über ein über Steam erworbenes Spiel verkauft wird. EA will dafür keine Gebühr abdrücken. Wer da "im Recht" ist sei dahin gestellt.

Nur um die zwei Punkte gehts und nicht darum das es so schwer wäre Patches aauszuliefern. Bis vor Origin war das ja auch kein Problem (bzw nur für EA) und wenn ich mir ansehe wie problemlos, oft, und schnell Indie Titel in der Betaphase (zB Natural Selection 2) über Steam gepatcht werden dann ists offensichtlich das mit der Argumentation was faul ist.

Auf Origin werde ich auch wie bei BF3 verzichten. Nicht das ich diesen Spyware Unfug glaube. Ich will einfach meine Spiele dort kaufen wo ich will und nicht für jeden Publisher demnächst nen eigenen Client im Hintergrund laufen haben. Mal davon abgesehen das Origin als Service vollkommen gegen andere Dienste (gerade Steam) ziemlich auf verlorenem Posten steht. Origin ist lediglich ein DRM Client der im Hintergrund laufen muss. Sie hättens ja so wie Blizzard mit dem BattleNet machen können, aber nö, EA muss ja wieder selber was halbgares schustern...

Mit Tribes: Ascend, Firefall und dann bald Planetside 2 hab ich sowieso ausreichend Shooterfutter nach meinem Geschmack. Der "Modern Military Shooter" ala BF3 hängt mir mittlerweile zum Hals raus. Mass Effect 3 wird dann halt mal für die 360 aus der Videothek ausgeliehen. Schade um meine PC Savegames und meine Romanzen mit Ashley, Tali und Miranda aber wenn EA unbedingt möchte das ich Origin nutze, was ich aber nicht will, dann greife ich eben zu legalen Alternativen. Noch gibts die ja...


----------



## heinz-otto (15. Januar 2012)

zwxk schrieb:


> Dann fahr ich meinen PC hoch, logge mich zuerst mal bei Intel ein, während ich dann bei Kingston mein Passwort eingebe bekomme ich schon die News das Freund xyz sich den neuen Intel Rambazamba-Prozesser gekauft hat und ob ich das nicht "liken" will und dann schnell noch bei Microsoft eingeloggt und booom, schon ist der PC schon hochgefahren


 Schöner Vergleich. Genau so eine Zukunft sehe ich da auch auf uns zukommen.

Origin ist definitiv ein Punkt, der gegen das Spiel spricht. Ich habe die beiden Vorgänger gespielt und würde schon gerne auch den dritten Teil spielen. Aber so langsam nervt es mich mit den ganzen Accounts bei zig verschiedenen Herstellern, die einem als Singleplayer Spieler rein gar nix bringen, echt auf den Keks. Die Dragon Age Ultimate Edition zu registrieren war für mich eine mittlere Brechorgie und wollte das Spiel echt schon in die Ecke werfen. Ich habe mich schon vor Ewigkeiten für den NWN1 Multiplayer bei Bioware registriert, hatte mich aber Ewigkeiten nicht mehr eingeloggt. Meine Mail/Passwort Kombi (jetzt bei social.bioware.com) ging nicht mehr. Einen neuen Account anlegen ging aber auch nicht, weil meine Mail schon in der Datenbank war. Zum Passwort zurücksetzen wird man aber an EA verwiesen, aber in deren Datenbank wurde mein Mailaccount nicht gefunden. Meine Zweitmailadresse hatte ich mal einem Kollegen auf der LAN geliehen, der sich damals für NWN1 (in weiser Vorraussicht?) nicht registrieren wollte. Damit gabs also das gleiche Problem...
Ich war wirklich kurz davor aufzugeben, ich hab mir für das Spiel also tatsächlich einen neuen Mailaccount anlegen müssen. Und das für ein Singleplayerspiel! Für das ganze Formular ausfüllen, Bestätigungsmail etc. Quatsch habe ich deutlich länger gebraucht als die 2 DVDs fürs Installieren.
Die Geschichte mit Bulletstorm und GFWL spare ich mir hier mal. Es war aber ähnlich nervig.

Inzwischen ist ja ein Behördengang angenehmer als ein Spiel zu installieren. Und dann wundern sich die Publisher über Raubkopierer. Wieso nehmen sich nicht mehr ein Vorbild an CD-Project oder Deadalic.

Schönen Sonntag
Flo


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Januar 2012)

Absolut nachvollziehbar ist die Entscheidung, das man auf Steam dankend verzichtet. Würde mir auch nicht von jemandem anderen vorschreiben lassen wollen, was ich wo und wann zu veröffentlichen habe, der absolut rein gar nichts zu den Inhalten beigetragen hat.


----------



## sleazy83 (15. Januar 2012)

hmm sehr schade, naja dann muss ich mir das Spiel halt auf einem alternativen Weg beschaffen. Ist ja nur ein singleplayer game von daher.


----------



## AlphaZen (15. Januar 2012)

kamelle schrieb:


> Setzt Origin voraus?
> Dann werde ich darauf verzichten. Ganz einfach


 


JillValentine21 schrieb:


> Gut dann ist Mass Effect 3 für mich erstmal gestorben.. Schade hätte es gerne gespielt aber Origin kommt auf keinen Fall auf meinen Rechner. Sehr schade aber kein Weltuntergang es kommen erst noch andere Spiele die mich mehr interessieren und keine Originpflicht haben


 
Dito.


----------



## N7ghty (15. Januar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Absolut nachvollziehbar ist die Entscheidung, das man auf Steam dankend verzichtet. Würde mir auch nicht von jemandem anderen vorschreiben lassen wollen, was ich wo und wann zu veröffentlichen habe, der absolut rein gar nichts zu den Inhalten beigetragen hat.


 Hä? Das ist doch kein Argument dafür, dass man auf Steam verzichtet, aber Origin nimmt.


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Januar 2012)

N7ghty schrieb:


> Hä? Das ist doch kein Argument dafür, dass man auf Steam verzichtet, aber Origin nimmt.


 Es wird ja nicht nur auf Origin angeboten, sondern auch bei anderen Anbietern. Und für den Singleplayer wird nur eine einmalige Aktivierung mit Origin benötigt, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe.
Aber da bin ich mir nicht sicher ob das nur über den Account von Origin läuft oder auch die Software zu Origin installiert werden muss.


----------



## LikeMe (15. Januar 2012)

Nachdem ich damals von einem Kollegen überedet wurde Mass Effect
zu spielen und ich nach beenden der Story vollends begeistert war,
habe ich geschworen mir Mass Effect 2 kaufen --> Mit Orign ist der
Schwur für mich gestorben. Ich hoffe gute Cracker werden das
Problem schnell lösen. Ich kann Orign auf den Tod nicht austehen !
Ich empfinde diesen Online-Plattform Zwang als reine Schikane.
Steam ist die einzige Plattform mit welcher ich einigermaßen zufrieden
bin, eine weitere Plattform werde ich nicht auf meinem Rechner installieren.
Blöd, dass es (vorerst) nicht auf Steam erscheinen wird. Bin ein bischen
sauer auf Bioware... aber mal sehen ob Bioware oder Valve noch einlenken werden.


----------



## LikeMe (15. Januar 2012)

Edit: Meine natürlich Mass Effect 2 und Mass Effect 3,
und nicht Mass Effect 1 und 2... sorry


----------



## khaalan (15. Januar 2012)

hmm, wann is wohl rapidshare und uploadet release


----------



## AdvDia (15. Januar 2012)

LikeMe schrieb:


> Ich hoffe gute Cracker werden das
> Problem schnell lösen.


Um Deine legal erworbene Kopie ohne Origin zu spielen?
Oder damit Du dir mit einer Ausrede den Kaufpreis ersparen kannst?


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Januar 2012)

ich hätte mir dann gerne alle 3 Teile gekauft weil mich diese
Serie schon immer interessiert hat.

Aber somit ist für mich das Thema abgehackt..
Battlefield 3? check
Mass Effect? check
Mirrors edge 2 (falls es kommt dann auch mit Origin) check
Syndicate? check.

hab ich wenigstens mehr Geld für andere Spiele / Entwickler die es mehr verdient hätten


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Januar 2012)

Es sieht doch im Grunde so aus: als PC Spieler habe ich keine andere Wahl als Programme wie Steam und Origin zu nutzen, wenn ich die Spiele auch zocken möchte. Mit Steam hab ich mich inzwischen sehr gut anfreunden können, mit Origin hab ich keine Erfahrung.

BF3 hat mich nicht interessiert, aber ME3 ist eins der für mich wichtigsten Releases dieses Frühjahr. Entsprechend werde ich es wohl nutzen. Boykott oder Konsole wären die einzige Möglichkeiten und ersteres möchte ich nicht und letzteres habe ich nicht.


----------



## Draikore (15. Januar 2012)

mimimimimi  es kommt auf origin ich werde es mir niemals holen mimimi alles ist ja so viel schöner ohne origin ich weiß nicht warum man so was benutzen kann ich würde mir nie ein spiel dafür holen weil origin ja soooo böse ist mimimimi so bis dann ich muss jetzt weiter in einem anderen forum und in einem so genannten rl rum heulen gehen weil ich eh mit nichts zu frieden bin und alle mir was böses wollen mimimmii


omg ey was für heulsusen hier wieder unterwegs sind, löscht bitte eure accounts oder sonst irgendwas

jo doomkeeper kauf dir am besten mw3 und demnächst das neue cod usw da ist dein geld SEHR GUT investiert

ihr habt schon probleme geht mal zum arzt vllt kann der den teil bei euch abschalten der so ein ununterbrochenes origin rumgeheule verursacht, wundert mich immernoch das es so leute gibt nach dem die große kacke mit der EULA usw. war, ihr habt bestimmt noch irgendwelche verschwörungstheorien auf lager


----------



## AlphaZen (15. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> ihr habt bestimmt noch irgendwelche verschwörungstheorien auf lager


 
Nein, aber Prinzipien.


----------



## Bl4ckburn (15. Januar 2012)

"Origin verwende lediglich standardmäßig vorhandene Windows-Funktionen und diene nicht dem Sammeln von Informationen."
Is ja schon mal Käse was der da redet..... Grad heute gab es ein Update für Origin und man musste erneut die Geschäftsbedingungen zustimmen. Darin steht, dass Origins Hauptfunktion das sammeln von Information/Daten über das System ist! Angeblich nur um Fehler schneller beheben zu können.


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Januar 2012)

@ Draikore.

Labern die Leute da wo du herkommst alle so ein blödes Zeug?

Ich hab meine Meinung und werde nachwievor Origin nicht unterstützen.
Steam ist die einzige Plattform die ich mir antun möchte wenns um meine Spiele geht.

Wenn du dir bei deinen Battlefield 3 Matches einen von der Palme wedelst, dann viel Spaß weiterhin


----------



## Hazard (15. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> omg ey was für heulsusen hier wieder unterwegs sind, löscht bitte eure accounts oder sonst irgendwas
> ...
> ihr habt schon probleme geht mal zum arzt vllt kann der den teil bei euch abschalten der so ein ununterbrochenes origin rumgeheule verursacht


 
Ohh, ein Fanboy dem sein Lieblingsspiel wichtiger ist als der Erhalt seiner Rechte. Wie süß.  Danke dass du mit Inhalt und Schreibstil deines Kommentars wunderbar demonstrierst welchen IQ Origin-Beführworter offenbar aufweisen. Zum Glück sind noch nicht alle Menschen solch blinde Konsum-Zombies wie du.


----------



## kaputto8800 (15. Januar 2012)

Das einziege was mich an der Sache stört ist, das man sich ständig auf dem PC irgendwo anmelden muss. Für die Valve Games bei Steam, für Battlefield 3 bei Origin, für Batman bei Windows Live und für Assassins Creed bei Ubischrott. Das nervt so über, geht garnet. Nen Konsolero hats da definitiv einfacher. Schade eigentlich.

mfg kaputto


----------



## dennis-2810 (15. Januar 2012)

Klasse.. Jetzt bleibt für mich bloß noch die Möglichkeit es nicht zu kaufen oder es zu kaufen und auf die Release Groups zu setzen. Bei Battlefield 3 haben die es ja angeblich sogar geschafft den Multiplayer ohne Origin spielbar zu machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (15. Januar 2012)

Ich kaufe zwar alle meine Spiele, kanns aber mittlerweile nachvollziehen, wenn manche Leute solche Spiele einfach runterladen. Die Publisher wollen's ja anscheinend gar nicht anders.
Ich hab mir für dieses Jahr eh einen EA-Boykott vorgenommen. Alles wo ein EA Logo drauf ist, wird von mir in diesem Jahr nicht gekauft. Mir tut's leid um die Entwickler, aber bei dem Geschäftsgebaren von EA in letzter Zeit, haben die nicht einen einzigen Cent von mir verdient. 
Da spiel ich lieber andere Spiele, selbst wenn sie etwas schlechter sind, ich kann dann aber mit reinem Gewissen sagen, diesem Verein kein Geld gegeben zu haben. Wer so auf seine Kunden scheißt wie EA in letzter Zeit, der hat momentan keinen einzigen Cent mehr verdient. Nee, da ist der Vertrauensbruch zu groß.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (15. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> jo doomkeeper kauf dir am besten mw3 und demnächst das neue cod usw da ist dein geld SEHR GUT investiert


 
Stell dir vor, das hab ich sogar tatsächlich gemacht  -.-


----------



## Jalpar (15. Januar 2012)

Chello schrieb:


> Mich würden die Zahlen interessieren, welche da legen wie viele Potenzielle Käufer, dank Origin vom Kaufkraft Zug abspringen. Gab es dazu hier eigentlich eine Umfrage z.B. zu BF3?


 
Das würde mich auch interessieren! Vielleicht kann man ja eine Umfrage dazu hier auf PCGames starten.

Aber seien wir ehrlich, wir haben doch alle schon längst geahnt, daß bei ME3 Origin-Pflicht bestehen wird. Da ich allerdings großer Fan der Serie bin, stellt ME3 für mich in diesem Jahr eine der wichtigsten Veröffentlichungen, wenn nicht die wichtigste Veröffentlichung dar. Das einzig tröstliche, wenn man es denn tröstlich nennen kann, ist, daß man Origin nur einmalig zu Aktivierung braucht. Ich hoffe, es bleibt auch dabei. Sollte es dennoch anders kommen, und Origin auch im Singleplayer permant im Hintergrund laufen muß, wie es bei Steam der Fall ist, so ist das für mich eine Lüge, die ich Bioware nicht entschuldigen und daraus angemessene Konsenquenzen ziehen werde.


----------



## SentryBot02 (15. Januar 2012)

Na ganz toll. Aber war ja irgendwie klar, dass das noch kommt. Ob Origin jetzt Spyware ist oder nicht, darüber kann man sich streiten aber mich nervt es unheimlich, für jedes einzelne Spiel irgend einen anderen Zusatzdienst starten musst, der nur unnötig Ressourcen kostet. Steam ist ja noch einigermaßen in Ordnung, da es relativ viele Spiele unterstützt und der Store eine wirklich sinnvolle Alternative zu den Boxed-Versionen. Aber weil jeder Publisher sein eigenes Stück vom Kuchen abhaben will muss sich der User mit dem Ubilauncher, GFWL, Rockstar Social Club und weiß der Geier noch was rumschlagen. Mich kotzt es dermaßen an, immer unter Generalverdacht zu stehen ein Raubkopierer zu sein! Grade beim Beispiel Mass Effect finde ich es Klasse, was mir Bioware hier an Unterhaltung abliefert und deswegen kaufe ich die Spiele auch ganz legal und bin sogar bereit, für DLCs zu zahlen. Aber Nee, EA will ja weiter Kohle scheffeln.

Bis zum Release wird mir  schon noch irgendwas einfallen. Entweder pack ich Origin in ein virtuelles Laufwerk oder hol mir gleich ne Version ohne Origin. Welche Ironie...


----------



## pcp-brattcoxx (15. Januar 2012)

Schade, dann werde ich den 3. Teil wohl nicht spielen und auch die ersten beiden nicht mehr erwerben.
Teil eins wollte ich extra aus UK holen, da Kopierschutzfrei.
Teil zwei und drei sollten logischerweise folgen.

Tja, kann ich mit leben. EA hoffentlich auch.


----------



## Corsa500 (15. Januar 2012)

Tja, dann gibts das eben irgendwann mal für 30€ auf der Xbox...
Schade nur, dass ich meinen 2er-Spielstand dann noch auf dem PC habe, aber ich werde Origin definitiv nicht unterstützen.


----------



## HMCpretender (15. Januar 2012)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Teil eins wollte ich extra aus UK holen, da Kopierschutzfrei.


 
Ist das tatsächlich so? Würde mir den Teil dann nämlich durchaus nochmal kaufen und die verseuchte Version auf den Sondermüll entsorgen.

(Mass Effect 1 kann storymäßig übrigens durchaus für sich alleine stehen)


----------



## MisterSmith (15. Januar 2012)

pcp-brattcoxx schrieb:


> Teil eins wollte ich extra aus UK holen, da Kopierschutzfrei.


EDIT: Blödsinn gelöscht, eine einmalige Aktivierung ist wohl immer noch vorhanden

Ich glaube jetzt doch das die Software mit Origin im Singleplayer im Hintergrund laufen muss, vermutlich kann man aber Origin im Offline-Modus betreiben.


----------



## Hasamoto (15. Januar 2012)

tja schade somit steht für mich fest das ich es nicht Kaufen werde

Ich nutze keine Spiele die Einen Ubischrott Launcher oder Origin Blödsin nutzen,nichtmal wenn ich dafür bezahlt werde

Schade ist es weil ich mich echt aufm Dritten teil gefreut hatte tja aus der traum von der schönen endschlacht


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Januar 2012)

hab mir jetz mal die Mühe gemacht hier eine kleine Statistik zu erstellen

Tante Edit von nebenan meint.
Origin akzeptieren ca. 9 Leute
Neutrale einstellung .  ca 10
Origin Gegner ca.  24

Siehe doppelposts oder nicht erkennbare Meinung / Tendenz schlecht zuzuordnen

na wenn das in jedem Forum so abgeht, dürfen die sich auf weniger Verkaufte Spiele schonmal einstellen


----------



## anubra (15. Januar 2012)

also wenns für steam nicht kommt , hmm sollts ichs mir vllt 2x kaufen einfach aus jux on tollerei? kack steam geht mir sowas vom am senkel :> hoch leben origin! haters gonna hate


----------



## oldsql-Triso (15. Januar 2012)

Also aus verkaufstechnischer Sicht ist das total dumm, da Steam einfach mal 10 mal so verbreitet ist, wie Origin. 
Gut um Origin selbst zu stärken, aber ob das fruchtet?


----------



## rowoss (15. Januar 2012)

Ich hab jetzt das EA-Logo samt  dem CEO auf meiner Dart-Scheibe. Auf meiner dreckigen Alten Dartscheibe und bewerfe sie mit alten dreckigen Zwiebeln!!


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (15. Januar 2012)

Also mich bringt das in eine Misere. Habe Teil 1 und 2 und ich liebe die Mass Effect Reihe.
Ich will aber nicht noch n Zusatzprogramm nur um nen Spiel zocken zu können. Bioware ist ein so guter Entwickler, und dann dieser Publisher der dem Ganzen nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Habe mir deshalb auch kein BF3 geholt. Ich glaub ich machs wie der eine Typ vor einiger Zeit, ich saug mir das Spiel (ohooo) und pack n Fuffi mit nem Zettel in nen Brief und schick ihn direkt an Bioware. Ich möchte es ja kaufen, ich bin wirklich gewillt den Entwickler zu unterstützen damit er auch weiterhin großartige Spiele entwickeln kann, aber bitte nicht auf diese Art und Weise an den Mann bringen :/


----------



## fatal-illusion (15. Januar 2012)

*seufz* War zu erwarten und ich werd weder über Origin schimpfen oder sonst was, verwende es zwar selbst nicht, aber da ich mich vor Jahren auf Steam eingelassen habe, wäre es Augenwischerei jetzt über eine andere Plattform herzuziehen. Was mich aber gnerell stört sind eben mehr und mehr aufkommende Plattformen, mehr und mehr große Publisher versuchen ihr eigenes Süppchen zu kochen (zum Glück gibts nicht soooooo viele Riesen). Der genervte, gestresste ist und bleibt im Endeffekt aber der Kunde, wenn er plötzlich für 5 Spiele 4 Plattformen installieren und laufen lassen muss.

So sehr ich 1 & 2 geliebt habe, werd ich dennoch erstmal abwarten nach dem ME3 release. Wobei es mir dennoch ein Rätsel ist einen Blockbuster wie ME3 nur auf einer Plattform zu vertreiben...also so rein gewinnorientiert betrachtet, denn auch wenn einige "Umfaller" sicher stattfinden werden, glaub ich nicht, dass JEDER ME fan über den Originschatten springen wird. Ich unterstütze keinesfalls Raubkopierer, aber ich denke div. Publisher & Entwickler sollten vielleicht irgendwann doch auch mal ein wenig auf die Kunden zugehen, denn auch wenn sie sich lange "ködern" lassen, der Krug geht zum Brunnen, bis er bricht. Aber das wird wohl so oder so nicht passieren, wir leben eigentlich alle nach dem "habe ich es lange genug vor der Nase, gewöhne ich mich schon irgendwann dran" Prinzip und das wissen Entwickler, Publisher & Co. (nich falsch verstehen, ich schliess mich da selbst nicht aus.)


----------



## doomkeeper (15. Januar 2012)

pSyCeNeTiC schrieb:


> Also mich bringt das in eine Misere. Habe Teil 1 und 2 und ich liebe die Mass Effect Reihe.
> Ich will aber nicht noch n Zusatzprogramm nur um nen Spiel zocken zu können. Bioware ist ein so guter Entwickler, und dann dieser Publisher der dem Ganzen nen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. Habe mir deshalb auch kein BF3 geholt. Ich glaub ich machs wie der eine Typ vor einiger Zeit, ich saug mir das Spiel (ohooo) und pack n Fuffi mit nem Zettel in nen Brief und schick ihn direkt an Bioware. Ich möchte es ja kaufen, ich bin wirklich gewillt den Entwickler zu unterstützen damit er auch weiterhin großartige Spiele entwickeln kann, aber bitte nicht auf diese Art und Weise an den Mann bringen :/


 
Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich auf 1 und 2 verzichtet seitdem EA mit Origin hergekommen ist.

ich wollte mir wie gesagt alle Teile kaufen und nacheinander durchspielen, aber so
ersparen sie mir kopfschmerzen weil ich zum glück die Story usw. nicht kenn 

Mein Beileid


----------



## rowoss (15. Januar 2012)

Dragon Age Teil 2 zu Teil 1 wurde immer casualer. Knights of the old Republic lieblos fortgesetzt (2ter Entwickler und  dann ein MMO) und jetzt ME3 jetzt mit Origin-Hundekette.
Bioware verliert unter EA an Niveau, Schade !!


----------



## heinz-otto (15. Januar 2012)

oldsql-Triso schrieb:


> Also aus verkaufstechnischer Sicht ist das total dumm, da Steam einfach mal 10 mal so verbreitet ist, wie Origin.
> Gut um Origin selbst zu stärken, aber ob das fruchtet?


Genau darauf zielt die ganze Aktion doch ab und Steam ist ja auch genau auf die gleiche Weise eingeführt worden. Half Life 2 war ein grandioses Spiel und Valve hat es eben an einen Online-Dienst gebunden. Damals war die Aufregung doch genauso groß und EA setzt darauf, dass mit solchen Marken wie Battlefield, Mass Effect,... schon genug Leute kommen. Dahinter steht die Hoffnung, auch einen Kuchen vom großen Onlinegeschäft zu holen, denn Steam hat da ja fast ein Monopol. EA kalkuliert den Widerstand der Gamer ganz sicher mit ein und setzt darauf, dass der mit der Zeit und mit exklusiven Spielen schwindet. Außerdem gibt es natürlich eine Menge Leute, die so etwas nicht stört. Und wenn erst mal eine kritische Masse zusammenkommt, wird so eine Plattform vielleicht sogar zum Selbstläufer, wie man an Steam gerade sieht,
Aus marktwirtschaftlicher Sicht ist das völlig nachvollziehbar. Aus Kundensicht finde ich es aber traurig. Es treibt eine Reihe von Leuten im günstigeren Fall zu den Konsolen oder im schlimmeren Fall zu den Raubkopierern. Letzteres gibt den Publishern dann natürlich noch mehr Futter, um gegen den PC zu schießen.

Vielleicht beschäftigt das Problem aber auch nur die älteren Spieler, die Spiele wie früher kaufen wollen und nicht an einen Dienst binden wollen. Zu denen zähle ich mich auch und ich bin immer noch froh, wenn man ein paar ältere Games auf einer kleinen LAN ganz unkomplizierte durch eine Installation zum Laufen bringen kann. Oder man packt tatsächlich mal wieder das alte Ultima aus und spielt es in der Dosbox. Mit onlinegebundenen Spielen wird das wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so einfach gehen.

Ich würde z.B. für einen DRM-freie Digitaldistribution wie bei GOG sogar mehr für ein Spiel bezahlen als für ein accountgebundenes wie bei Steam oder Origin. Aber vielleicht ist so eine Zielgruppe ja viel zu klein, für die der Kopierschutz ein Entscheidungsfaktor beim Spielekauf ist.
Das wäre doch mal eine interessante Reportage für die PCG. Mit Umfrage  und Ausblick bzw. Vorschlägen für alternative Distributionsmodelle. Das fände ich jedenfalls interessanter als die zigste Abstimmung zu den schönsten 10 Bösewichtern in Spielen.

Gute Nacht, Florian


----------



## Tominator7 (15. Januar 2012)

Dann werd ich wohl erstmal noch warten mit dem Game. Keine Lust mir noch mehr Unsinn auf dem Rechner zu installieren, den ich angeblich brauche, um meine Spiele spielen zu können. Eins davon (Steam) muss reichen.


----------



## Pistolpaul (15. Januar 2012)

also ich find origin scheizze, 
habs aber trotzdem drauf
und origin hab ich auch installiert ( HAHAHAHAHAHA, bin ein super wortgaukler)
ne ich mein, steam macht doch genau den gleichen spy shice denk ich mal
und zu verbergen hab ich eigentlich nix...wüsste nicht was es den bringt zu wissen das ich auf hentai-kot-blabla-bilder stehe^^

muss man halt n extra programm drauf machen..auweia...euer pc wird in flammen aufgehen

und wer angst vor origin hat der googled einfach " orign & sandboxie "

hi.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (15. Januar 2012)

Mass Effect 1 kostet auf origin die hälfte, gegenüber steam... 
*in Deckung spring*


----------



## Nick1313 (16. Januar 2012)

Pistolpaul schrieb:


> wüsste nicht was es den bringt zu wissen das ich auf hentai-kot-blabla-bilder stehe^^


 

Ich wusste es schon immer!


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mass Effect 1 kostet auf origin die hälfte, gegenüber steam...
> *in Deckung spring*


 
wie beim Payback-System hab ich nur keine Lust mir Prozente durch Informationen über mich zu erkaufen
auch nicht wenn das nur eine Potenzielle Gefahr darstellt


----------



## lex23 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich glaube, dass sich das Spiel sehr schlecht verkaufen wird und die Anzahl an Raubkopien in die Höhe schnellen werden.
Mal sehen ob diese Prognose so eintreffen wird.


----------



## Chronik (16. Januar 2012)

Pistolpaul schrieb:


> ne ich mein, steam macht doch genau den gleichen spy shice denk ich mal
> 
> muss man halt n extra programm drauf machen..auweia...euer pc wird in flammen aufgehen
> 
> und wer angst vor origin hat der googled einfach " orign & sandboxie "



Also Valve scannt meines Wissen nur den eigenen /Steam Ordner und Valve frag vorher "höfflich" ob man angaben machen will (Soft- und Hardware) um gewisse Bugs im Spiel, im Client zu beheben und zu verbessern. Berichtig mich wenn ich mich irre!

Du stellst dir das ziemlich einfach vor Origin & Sandboxie ich glaub ich hab mich verlesen. Es gibt nicht so viele die ein HIGH-END PC zuhause haben, schön ich gehör dazu aber trotzdem. Da muss ich ja permanent zwei Programme an haben.
Origin friest ja schon ein gewissen Teil von den Ressourcen weg, wenn da noch Sandboxie dazu kommt, da geht bei manchen erst recht der rechner in Flammen auf  .
Mal ernst, ich vermisse die Spiele die man einfach in das CD/DVD Laufwerk einlegen konnte und zack schon gings suchten los. Aber heut zu tage muss man dauerhaft Online sein bzw. ein Programm an haben, das im hintergrund läuft und wenn ich jetzt noch Sandboxie dazu kommt was ich installieren und einstellen muss, damit das gescanne aufhört, da hörts bei mir. Sandboxie ist freiwillig aber das kann doch nicht die lösung sein, ein zweites Programm am laufen zu haben.

Noch ein paar Wörter zu den dauerhaft Online sein: Das ist nur damit klar ist das ich kein gecracktes Game benutze. Herrgott wenn mich ein Game interessiert, dann loade ich mir vorher eine Demo, falls es keine Demo gibt wart ich bis jemand ein paar Videos bei Youtube reinstellt oder warte auf Kundenbewertungen. Aber ich kaufe mir Spiele weil ich die Entwickler unterstützen will, geloaded wird nicht! Aber ich sehe es nicht ein für ein Game was man nur im SP durchspielen kann, ein extra Programm namens Origin zu installieren, nur weil ein MP dabei ist

Wir sollten alle mal ein Brief schreiben und den anschließend, mit der Option Einschreiben mit Bestätigung, an Bioware schicken!!!
Als MEGABESCHWERDE.


----------



## doomkeeper (16. Januar 2012)

versteh ich richtig dass wenn ich jetz dann ME 1 und 2 kaufen würd,
diese trotzdem bei Origin aktivieren müsste und das obwohl ME 1 und 2
eigentlich ohne Origin rausgekommen sind?

oder wie jetzt?

d.h. ich hätte keine chance ME 1 und 2 ohne Origin spielen zu können?

mfg


----------



## Hasamoto (16. Januar 2012)

also ich warte nurnoch auf die meldung wo steht 

Hacker haben Origin Kundenserver gehäckt und sämtliche Daten entwendet inklusive allen Bankdaten

Dann habt ihr mich hier liegen vor lachen und schadenfreude das sage ich euch

und das das durchaus möglich ist hat man ja bei Sony gesehen


----------



## Chronik (16. Januar 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> also ich warte nurnoch auf die meldung wo steht
> 
> Hacker haben Origin Kundenserver gehäckt und semtliche daten Entwendet inklusive allen Bankdaten
> 
> Dann habt ihr mich hier liegen vor lachen und schadenfreude das sage ich euch


 
Mich auch  ich warte schon drauf seit BF3 raus ist.


----------



## Hasamoto (16. Januar 2012)

Ich bestehle schonmal das Popcorn^^

Und wenn dann noch die meldung kommt EA übernimmt keine Schäden weil es in der Eula steht , ersäufe ich mich glatt noch in ein Fass Bier und Feier bis zu umfallen^^


----------



## MrFob (16. Januar 2012)

Wirklich keine Ueberraschug. Ich mag es zwar ueberhaupt nicht, aber ich kann damit leben und ME3 ist mir das schon Wert. Mal sehen ob sich bis Maerz noch was in der ganzen Origin-Spionage-Geschichte tut. Fall nicht gibt es ja inzwischen zum Glueck genug tools um das Programm auszutricksen (eigene Mini-Partitionen, etc.). Diese werden dann in jedem Fall zum Einsatz kommen. aber ME3 wird gekauft, gar keine Frage und IMO reist es Origin neben Steam, dem Ubi-Laucher und dergleichen dann echt auch nicht mehr raus.
Allerdings: Waere es irgendein anderes Spiel gewesen, wuerde ich mit dem Kauf noch bis zum Budget Preis und bis zu einem Zeitpunkt warten an dem Origin etwas User-vertraeglicher gepatcht wurde. Naja, EA weiss schon wie man seine Kunden eine bittere Pille schlucken laesst, dass muss man ihnen lassen.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> versteh ich richtig dass wenn ich jetz dann ME 1 und 2 kaufen würd,
> diese trotzdem bei Origin aktivieren müsste und das obwohl ME 1 und 2
> eigentlich ohne Origin rausgekommen sind?
> 
> oder wie jetzt?


 Wenn die Angabe im Origin-Store stimmt, dann besitzt Mass Effect 1 dort den ursprünglichen Kopierschutz. Allerdings ist es etwas merkwürdig, dass da immer noch von einer regelmäßigen Online-Authentifikation die Rede ist.
Das wurde ja durch einen Patch entfernt bzw. auf eine einmalige.Aktivierung reduziert.


> DIESES SPIEL VERWENDET  SECUROM-KOPIERSCHUTZ VON SONY DADC.


Kaufe das Mass Effect PC-Spiel - Lade das Mass Effect PC-Spiel aus dem Origin Store herunter


----------



## Draikore (16. Januar 2012)

doomkeeper schrieb:


> @ Draikore.
> 
> Labern die Leute da wo du herkommst alle so ein blödes Zeug?
> 
> ...


 
Mimimi, schon wieder ? Ne, ich troll nur gerne so Leute wie dich und Personen die sich Sachen einbilden die garnicht vorhanden sind. Ne nur Dumm das ich BF3 jetzt schon einen Monat nicht mehr angepackt hatte....hmmm und wie kommst du eigentlich auf solch eine Idee das man so etwas macht ? Erfahrung ? Yep! GL&Hf beim whinen.



			
				Hazard schrieb:
			
		

> Ohh, ein Fanboy dem sein Lieblingsspiel wichtiger ist als der Erhalt seiner Rechte. Wie süß.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Süß wieder so einer der denkt er wäre im Recht. Wenn dir Rechte so  wichtig sind dann hättest DU und andere schon längst gegen andere Sachen  rumheulen müssen also mach hier nicht so auf Sergant Datenschützer,  witzig oder ? Ne nicht wirklich. Du musst ja auch einen sehr hohen IQ  haben , wenn man denkt den IQ einer Person aus einem Beitrag auslesen zu  können, dumm ? JO!

Zum Glück sind noch nicht alle Menschen so Wanna Be wie du. Konsum -  Zombie hmmm das sind dann eigentlich auch alle die sich CoD gekauft  haben. Ach und btw. der Schreibstil liegt nur an der Faktor, das solche  Personen wie du immernoch am rum heulen seid.



			
				Lightbringer667 schrieb:
			
		

> Stell dir vor, das hab ich sogar tatsächlich gemacht  -.-



Schön wenn man 60 Euro für ein, wie hier manche sagen würden, "Neues Spiel" ausgibt.



			
				rowoss schrieb:
			
		

> Dragon Age Teil 2 zu Teil 1 wurde immer casualer. Knights of the old  Republic lieblos fortgesetzt (2ter Entwickler und  dann ein MMO) und  jetzt ME3 jetzt mit Origin-Hundekette.
> Bioware verliert unter EA an Niveau, Schade !!



Du verlierst auch mit jedem Post mehr Niveau.


Irgendwann wird es so gut wie jeder akzeptiert haben und Online-Platformen werden sich durchsetzen ob ihr wollt oder nicht. Es werden zwar mehr zu Cracked Versionen greifen, aber immernoch genug Legal kaufen. Je nachdem wird der PC auch irgendwann das zeitliche segnen im Spielebereich und dann wird es auch so weit sein das Online-Platformen für Konsolen zu 1000% am Start sind.




			
				Chronik schrieb:
			
		

> Also Valve scannt meines Wissen nur den eigenen /Steam Ordner und Valve  frag vorher "höfflich" ob man angaben machen will (Soft- und Hardware)  um gewisse Bugs im Spiel, im Client zu beheben und zu verbessern.  Berichtig mich wenn ich mich irre!



Hat bis jetzt einer getestet was Steam wirklich macht ? Zumindest gab es schon die ein oder andere Bestätigung das Origin keinen Datenklau veranstaltet, wie die ganzen Hater hier wieder klar machen wollen. Meines wissens war die EULA das eigentliche Problem und die ist abgeändert sonst würde man nämlich noch etwas hören von dem Thema.



			
				Hasamoto schrieb:
			
		

> also ich warte nurnoch auf die meldung wo steht
> Hacker haben Origin Kundenserver gehäckt und sämtliche Daten entwendet inklusive allen Bankdaten
> Dann habt ihr mich hier liegen vor lachen und schadenfreude das sage ich euch
> und das das durchaus möglich ist hat man ja bei Sony gesehen



Bin ich mal gespannt wie man an Bankdaten rankommen will, wenn man nie welche eingegeben hat oder gespeichert hat ? Very intereseting. Genauso kann es bei Steam etc etc etc. auch passieren. So udn jetzt lach ich dich aus....ach ne ist mir zu doof. retard.


So trolling party beendet, freue mich schon auf eure antworten. :3 Viel Spaß bei eurer kleinen Anti - Origin - Veranstaltung. xD


----------



## Draikore (16. Januar 2012)

achso btw ich kann ME 1 und ME 2 so weit ich mich erinnere ohne Origin zocken wobei ich mir jetzt bei ME 2 nicht sicher bin, aber ME 1 ging es auf jedenfall.


----------



## DerElfenritter (16. Januar 2012)

Keine Neuheit, war doch klar, das Prinzip ist das selbe wie bei BF3, mit "starken" Marken die hauseigene DRM Plattform pushen, auch SWTOR wird in Zukunft daran angebunden werden. Der Trick war das jetzt, dank dem BF3 und Origin Trubel, nicht zu tuhen weil viele "Nein" gesagt hätten und bei nem Millionen MMO aufjedenfall schlecht wenn man die Kosten nicht decken kann. Aber sobald Origin Final ist ( vllt. passiert es erst so in nem Jahr ) dann wird SWTOR auch dran gebunden, möglich ist es, sah man ja schon bei Blizzard mit WoW und Battle.Net und die wenigsten werden sich dann auch daran stören das SW dann Origin benötigt.


----------



## Enisra (16. Januar 2012)

DerElfenritter schrieb:


> Keine Neuheit, war doch klar, das Prinzip ist das selbe wie bei BF3, mit "starken" Marken die hauseigene DRM Plattform pushen, auch SWTOR wird in Zukunft daran angebunden werden. Der Trick war das jetzt, dank dem BF3 und Origin Trubel, nicht zu tuhen weil viele "Nein" gesagt hätten und bei nem Millionen MMO aufjedenfall schlecht wenn man die Kosten nicht decken kann. Aber sobald Origin Final ist ( vllt. passiert es erst so in nem Jahr ) dann wird SWTOR auch dran gebunden, möglich ist es, sah man ja schon bei Blizzard mit WoW und Battle.Net und die wenigsten werden sich dann auch daran stören das SW dann Origin benötigt.


 
ähm, die Theorie ist Murks, denn dummerweise lief WoW schon IMMER über das Battle.net
Naja, wenn das deine Grundlage war haben wir ja nochmal glück gehabt


----------



## TruplayaUB (16. Januar 2012)

lol jetzt passiert der sogenannte "Ich protestiere gegen alles (von EA und Origin)" und kaufe NIE wieder etwas von denen.
Und jetzt .... hab es mir gleich vorbestellt und schon ORIGIN installiert. Kann es kaum erwarten alles woran ich geglaubt und vermittelt habe, einfach so über Bord zu werfen. Und das nicht mal umsonst, denn min 55€ für das Spiel (und Origin, samt seinen Diensten / EULAs / ... ) wurden mit einem Lächeln bezahlt .... 
--> Wird ja nicht so schlimm sein, merkt euch diesen Satz  Es wird eurer sein.


----------



## DerElfenritter (16. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, die Theorie ist Murks, denn dummerweise lief WoW schon IMMER über das Battle.net
> Naja, wenn das deine Grundlage war haben wir ja nochmal glück gehabt


 
Und warum habe ich WoW Classic und Burning Crusade unabhängig, mit seperaten Account, getrennt vom Battle.Net zocken können?
Ganz einfach weil die Integration zum Battle.Net erst im März 2009 stattfand und das auch nur durch Battle.Net 2.0, denn Battle.Net Classic und 2.0 sind selbst auch nochmal getrennt.

Noch dazu, die digitale Version von SWTOR läuft doch schon über Origin, WoW konnte man damals digital kaufen und hatte trotzdem nen seperaten Account, so unschlüssig ist es also nicht das genau eintrifft.

Ich will auch niemanden irgendwas schlecht reden oder sonst sowas, genauso wenig will ich irgendwen Origin an den Hals werfen, nur EA gab schon nen Statemant gegenüber der Origin Plattform an und sie werden weiterhin mit Origin fortfahren zwecks DRM ( und weiteren "zustätzlichen Vorteilen" einer eigenen Plattform ) und wie könnte man besser werben als mit hauseigenen Top Titeln? Und die Möglichkeit eben so etwas im Nachhinein zu intigrieren ist immer offen, es könnte durchaus sein das Star Wars immer Origin Free bleibt, ist halt bloss meine Theorie, keine Weltmeinung, aber wenn ich eben EA's Aussagen verfolge, dann ist es eben meine Schlussfolgerung.


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> ähm, die Theorie ist Murks, denn dummerweise lief WoW schon IMMER über das Battle.net


 Das ist falsch.

Bis spätestens November 2009 konnte man WoW mit einem WoW Account spielen, ohne diesen mit einem Battle.Net Account verbunden zu haben.

Für das Verknüpfen der beiden Accounts bekam man damals übrigens ein Haustier:
WoW Accounts ohne Battle.Net offline ab 12.November | Five Sec Rule


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> So trolling party beendet, freue mich schon auf eure antworten.


 Sry, Trollfutter ist alle.


----------



## kornhill (16. Januar 2012)

Ich werd vieleicht meine alten Savegames vermissen. Aber Mass Effekt wird ein Playstation Spiel.

Auf den Mist lass ich mich nicht ein. Origin nein Danke. Ich will einfach nicht. Mir egal ob Spyware oder nicht. Ich finde es blöd das man darauf gezwungen wird. Origin muss schon eine Weile länger laufen (und weniger negativ Werbung haben) damit ich denen mein Vertrauen schenke. Ich habe mir ja auch erst einen Steam Account geholt wo Steam schon ein paar Jahre gelaufen war und sich etabliert hatte.

(Ausserde ist ME eh nur ein gamepad optimiertes Actiongame. Ich mein Rage war mehr RPG als ME2. Hatte wenigstens ein Inventar.)


----------



## musclecar (16. Januar 2012)

Das Spiel kauf ich mir für xbox360, da sind auch schon me1 und me2 saves drauf.


----------



## Atuan (16. Januar 2012)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Ich bestehle schonmal das Popcorn^^


 Eigentlich geb ich ja einen Dreck auf Rechtschreibfehler, aber... Ne, krass, hier fehlen mir echt die Worte! Bestiehlt das arme Popcorn...


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2012)

Kleiner Nachtrag, zumindest die Demos von ME1 und 2 installieren laut eines Beitrags hier im PCG-Forum Origin. Ist das aber bei Steam nicht genauso?
Wenn ich mir heute z. B. Half-Life 1 kaufe und herunterlade, wird dann nicht auch bei dessen Installation Steam mit installiert?


----------



## Lightbringer667 (16. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> achso btw ich kann ME 1 und ME 2 so weit ich mich erinnere ohne Origin zocken wobei ich mir jetzt bei ME 2 nicht sicher bin, aber ME 1 ging es auf jedenfall.


 
Die Retail Versionen laufen ohne Origin. Für die DLCs in ME2 brauchst allerdings nen Account bei Bioware und Zugang zum Cerberus Network (Spielintern, Key war bei mir in der Hülle dabei)


----------



## Worrel (16. Januar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Ist das aber bei Steam nicht genauso?
> Wenn ich mir heute z. B. Half-Life 1 kaufe und herunterlade, wird dann nicht auch bei dessen Installation Steam mit installiert?


 Wenn du Half-Life 1 über Steam kaufst, hast du Steam ja schon installiert.

Wenn du Half-Life 1 offiziell herunterlädst, mußt du Steam auch schno vorher installiert haben.

Wenn du eine Retail Version von Half Life 1 kaufst, kannst du diese ohne Steam installieren und spielen. Patchen mußt du dann natürlich selbst.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wenn du Half-Life 1 über Steam kaufst, hast du Steam ja schon installiert.
> 
> Wenn du Half-Life 1 offiziell herunterlädst, mußt du Steam auch schno vorher installiert haben.
> 
> Wenn du eine Retail Version von Half Life 1 kaufst, kannst du diese ohne Steam installieren und spielen. Patchen mußt du dann natürlich selbst.


Danke dir für die Erklärung, das mit der Retail-Version wusste ich bereits, da ich diese selbst besitze.  Also ist es bei Steam diesbezüglich auch nicht viel anders als bei Origin.


----------



## gammelbude (16. Januar 2012)

Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer schrieb:


> Mass Effect 1 kostet auf origin die hälfte, gegenüber steam...
> *in Deckung spring*


Weil die Preise bei Steam vom Publisher/Entwickler festgesetzt werden, nicht von Valve


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (16. Januar 2012)

Schön auf der Box zocken... Mein Rechner hätte das eh nicht hergegeben.

Naja doofe Entscheidung. Haben aus BF3 wohl noch nix gelernt


----------



## HMCpretender (16. Januar 2012)

"Ferner will Bioware versuchen, die Datensammlung per Opt-Out-Funktion zu verhindern"

"Bioware stellte klar, dass Origin keine Spyware sei"


Wer findet den Fehler?


----------



## LostHero (16. Januar 2012)

Schön wie sie hier das eigendliche Problem, nämlich die absolut untragbare EULA, wieder schön unter den Teppich kehren.

Aber was reg ich mich noch groß auf, ich hab schon kurz nach BF3 release damit abgeschlossen und mich damit abgefunden ME3 wohl nie als gekaufte Box im Regal stehen zu haben. Müssen sich die ME1 und ME2 CE halt weiterhin allein vergnügen .


€dit:

Zumal man den Gedanken noch weiter spinnen kann. Die Raubmordkopierer erhalten nicht nur eine Spionagefreie version, die ohne X im Hintergrund laufende Mülldienste auskommt, sondern obendrein auch garantiert eine "all-in-one" Version, die alle Bonusitems der zig online shops beinhalten wird.
So stellt sich für diese also nicht einmal das "Problem" sich vorher zu informieren welche Items es wo gibt und was man davon wohl am ehesten / sinnvollsten gebrauchen könnte.

Was ich damit sagen will:
Es gab mal eine Zeit, wo Publisher den CD/DVD Boxen "goodies" beigelegt haben um einen Mehrwert für ehrliche Kunden zu bieten gegenüber denen, die es im Netz illegal beziehen.
Mittlerweile erhält man aber mehr und mehr dne eindruck, dass es genau umgekehrt ist. Je mehr man für etwas bezahlen "darf", um so weniger bekommt man am Ende plus, dass man sich dann mit den bekannten Kundengängelungen wie DRM und Co rumschlagen darf.
Während die, die nich 1 Cent dafür ausgeben all diese Einschränkungen NICHT! haben und obendrein ein "komplettpaket" erhalten in form von allen Bonusitems/DLCs/what ever.

Irgendwas kann da doch nicht richtig laufen? Ich meine, ich bin sicher kein BWLer und habe auch so nicht den größten Plan von der Wirtschaft, aber evtl ist ja einer der Leser hier so versiert und kann mir eine logische erklärung liefern, WARUM die Publisher trotz offensichtlicher Ablehnung durch die Masse und Kritik immer mehr ihre Kunden einschränken/gängeln und vergleichsweise weniger für das selbe Geld bieten?


----------



## gammelbude (16. Januar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> "Ferner will Bioware versuchen, die Datensammlung per Opt-Out-Funktion zu verhindern"
> 
> "Bioware stellte klar, dass Origin keine Spyware sei"
> 
> ...


 


In dem Abschnitt bezüglich Bioware geht es um die Daten die das Spiel sammelt, nicht Origin. ME3 wird wie ME2 auch Statistiken über Spielzeit, Anazahl der Tode, Anzahl der Playthroughs, gewählte Begleiter, Orte an denen man häufig gescheitert ist etc pp sammeln und an Bioware schicken.
Wenn man das nicht möchte kann man es deaktivieren. Mit Origin hat das per se nichts zu tun.


----------



## MisterSmith (16. Januar 2012)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Haben aus BF3 wohl noch nix gelernt


 Doch haben sie, nämlich das BF3 sich trotz Origin hervorragend verkauft hat. Selbst wenn ein paar tausend Spieler wegen Origin darauf verzichten, spielt das für solche Spiele mit Millionenverkäufe keine Rolle.
War bei Steam auch nicht anders. Origin werden EA sicher nicht wieder zurücknehmen und die überwiegende Mehrheit wird sich Mass Effect 3 auch mit Origin kaufen.


----------



## LostHero (16. Januar 2012)

Auf die Abmahnung vom Verfassungsschutz wegen der rechtswiderigen EULA k*ckt EA ja offensichtlich auch. Die Frist ist nun ausgelaufen ohne Statement oder sontigen Maßnahmen.
Das einzige was EA getan hat ist die EULA stellenweise so schwammig neu/umzuformulieren, dass ein Laie ohne juristische Ausbildung nun erst recht nur noch Bahnhof versteht und garnicht weiß was er da genau bestätigt oder ablehnt.


----------



## zwieblkopf (16. Januar 2012)

bla bla bla. scheiss EA, scheiss Origin.
skidrow ftw


----------



## leckmuschel (16. Januar 2012)

zwieblkopf schrieb:


> bla bla bla. scheiss EA, scheiss Origin.
> skidrow ftw


 
jap, herr skidrow und seine crew werden das schon regeln.
dafür das pc gaming ja an 3. stelle steht, machen sie ganz schön viel action um den "brotkasten"..


----------



## alceleniel (16. Januar 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Das einzige was EA getan hat ist die EULA stellenweise so schwammig neu/umzuformulieren, dass ein Laie ohne juristische Ausbildung nun erst recht nur noch Bahnhof versteht und garnicht weiß was er da genau bestätigt oder ablehnt.


 
Und entspricht damit so ziemlich allen anderen EULAs oder hast du da je mal was verstanden?  

Unabhängige Stellen haben Origin überprüft und für in Ordnung bzw. branchenüblich befunden. Ist also nichts anderes als wie bei Steam und Konsorten.



> "Ferner will Bioware versuchen, die Datensammlung per Opt-Out-Funktion zu verhindern"
> 
> "Bioware stellte klar, dass Origin keine Spyware sei"
> 
> ...


Sie sammeln Spieldaten (also ob du männlich oder weiblich spielst, Spielzeit etc.) das gab es schon bei Mass Effect 2 und konnte in den Optionen ausgeschaltet werden.


----------



## Nirantau (16. Januar 2012)

Ich finde Origin auch nicht in Ordnung. Der Hacken ist aber das ich weiss das Mass Effect 3 ein Hammer wird und ich Battlefield auch liebe, nehme ich es halt hin das ich Origin installieren muss. Aber bitte mal ehrlich die meisten Nutzen von euch auch Google oder Facebook und etc. die Machen das was Origin macht schon lange und da beschwert sich keiner.


----------



## simba572 (16. Januar 2012)

bf3 war das meistverkaufte pc spiel letztes jahr in deutschland.. das zum thema ''scheiss origin,ich kauf das nicht''. 
diejenigen die es wirklich deswegen nicht gekauft haben, spielen überhaupt keine rolle. ich schätze die mal so auf um die 1000). was sollte ea das interessieren? dagegen stehen millionen(international gesehen).. denen es latte ist.

und ja ea kann es auch egal sein ob ihr es auf der xbox oder ps3 holt, verdienen tun sie trotzdem


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Januar 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Schön wie sie hier das eigendliche Problem, nämlich die absolut untragbare EULA, wieder schön unter den Teppich kehren.
> 
> Aber was reg ich mich noch groß auf, ich hab schon kurz nach BF3 release damit abgeschlossen und mich damit abgefunden ME3 wohl nie als gekaufte Box im Regal stehen zu haben. Müssen sich die ME1 und ME2 CE halt weiterhin allein vergnügen .
> 
> ...


 
Sobald bei einem Menschen die Gier einsetzt, setzt der menschliche Verstand aus. Da reicht es dann nicht mehr 4 Mio. auf dem Konto zu haben, sondern im nächsten Jahr müssen es 5, im darauffolgenden Jahr 6 Mio. sein.  Da ist es ihnen auch total egal, ob Kunden unzufrieden sind oder sich gegängelt fühlen, Mitarbeiter wie Dreck behandelt werden, hauptsache der eigene Kontostand erhöht sich ständig. So läuft das doch mittlerweile in allen Bereichen im Leben ab.


----------



## Occulator (16. Januar 2012)

Wie auch schon BF3 werde ich mir ME3 nicht kaufen, weil ich das Argument mit den "restriktiven Geschäftsbedingungen von Steam" als absolute Frechheit seitens EA empfinde. (für die, die es nicht wissen: EA wollte die Kontaktdaten von allen Usern die ihre Spiele via Steam kaufen haben, Valve hat das unterbunden)

btw: Bisher hat mein Ärger über Origin scheinbar mein rationales Denken getrübt, denn wie einige User hier ganz richtig erkennen, kommt das Spiel zwar nicht via Steam, aber garantiert via Skidrow ^^ (Danke PCG-Community)

Ich hoffe Dead Space 3 trifft nicht das selbe Schicksal.


----------



## Pope (16. Januar 2012)

STEAM oder Origin ? Egal, das ist beides Mist und ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.
Schade, dass es trotzdem offensichtlich noch viele Spieler gibt, denen die Konsequenzen von DRM egal sind. Im Hinblick auf meine beiden Vorredner werden wohl erneut einige ehrliche Käufer das Lager wechseln. Wenn Raubkopien teilweise besser laufen als das Original und man zudem nicht durch angebliche Kopierschutzmechnismen, welche tatsächlich u.a. der aktiven Behinderung des Gebrauchtspielemarktes dienen, gegängelt wird, so fällt manchem die Entscheidung nicht schwer. Je mehr die Skrupel der Publisher fallen, ihre Käufer durch DRM zu knebeln, um so weniger Skrupel werden die Spieler haben, sich auf nicht legalem Weg mit Spielen einzudecken.
Aber das predige ich ja schon seit Jahren. Leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg.


----------



## LostHero (16. Januar 2012)

Nirantau schrieb:


> Ich finde Origin auch nicht in Ordnung. Der Hacken ist aber das ich weiss das Mass Effect 3 ein Hammer wird und ich Battlefield auch liebe, nehme ich es halt hin das ich Origin installieren muss. Aber bitte mal ehrlich die meisten Nutzen von euch auch Google oder Facebook und etc. die Machen das was Origin macht schon lange und da beschwert sich keiner.


 
Ich für meinen Teil bin Facebookverweigerer, oder sollte ich besser sagen "Socialnetworkverweigerer"?
Und was google betrifft, nutze ich auch dies nur "anonymisiert"...
Ebenso legt auch mein Webbrowser keine persistente Chronik oder Cookies an sondern lagert nur das Notwendige auf flüchtigen Speicher aus (RAMDisk die nach Neustart unwiederbringbar leer ist).
Unter "das Notwendige" verstehe ich die paar Seiten wo es ohne Cookies nicht geht, wie z.B. hier mit Foren-Login und co. 
Das ist dann bei beendigung der Session aber auch wieder weg.

Und ja, mein System ist auch aus Prinzip voll verschlüsselt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Warum ich das tue? Ganz einfach: 
a) weil ichs kann 
b) weil ich scheinbar zu den aussterbenden Relikten aus jener Zeit gehöre, wo sowas wie Datenschutz und Privatsphäre noch ansatzweise ernst genommen wurde


----------



## Draikore (16. Januar 2012)

Worrel schrieb:


> Sry, Trollfutter ist alle.


 

Schade ich hätte mich so gefreut.


----------



## Draikore (16. Januar 2012)

LostHero schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil bin Facebookverweigerer, oder sollte ich besser sagen "Socialnetworkverweigerer"?
> Und was google betrifft, nutze ich auch dies nur "anonymisiert"...
> Ebenso legt auch mein Webbrowser keine persistente Chronik oder Cookies an sondern lagert nur das Notwendige auf flüchtigen Speicher aus (RAMDisk die nach Neustart unwiederbringbar leer ist).
> Unter "das Notwendige" verstehe ich die paar Seiten wo es ohne Cookies nicht geht, wie z.B. hier mit Foren-Login und co.
> ...


 


Dann kannst du dich ja auch mal für den Datenschutz innerhalb von Deutschland einsetzen, für das was so alles ansteht. 
Scheinst ja der Datenschützer Nr. 1 zu sein. Dann schaffst du das sicher  auch alleine, weil so gut wie alle anderen sind nur wanna be  Datenschützer, die nur dann ankommen wenn se wollen und was nicht zu  anstrengend ist.



			
				Popo schrieb:
			
		

> STEAM oder Origin ? Egal, das ist beides Mist und ich werde mir das Spiel nicht kaufen.
> Schade, dass es trotzdem offensichtlich noch viele Spieler gibt, denen  die Konsequenzen von DRM egal sind. Im Hinblick auf meine beiden  Vorredner werden wohl erneut einige ehrliche Käufer das Lager wechseln.  Wenn Raubkopien teilweise besser laufen als das Original und man zudem  nicht durch angebliche Kopierschutzmechnismen, welche tatsächlich u.a.  der aktiven Behinderung des Gebrauchtspielemarktes dienen, gegängelt  wird, so fällt manchem die Entscheidung nicht schwer. Je mehr die  Skrupel der Publisher fallen, ihre Käufer durch DRM zu knebeln, um so  weniger Skrupel werden die Spieler haben, sich auf nicht legalem Weg mit  Spielen einzudecken.
> Aber das predige ich ja schon seit Jahren. Leider ohne nennenswerten Erfolg.​




Schade das manche Leute nicht sehen das es einfach Standart sein wird und dagegen einfach nichts unternommen wird, da mehr Spieler kein problem mit Online-Platformen haben als Spieler die ein Problem damit haben, weil se sich wieder sonstige Sachen ausmalen.

Am Ende kommt es noch so weit das manche Leute den Weltuntergang durch Online-Platformen vorhersagen. Na dann aber gute Nacht.


Achso die überschrift ist auch bisschen seltsam, sollte es nicht lieber heißen kein Steam-Zwang jedoch Origin-Zwang ?

troll got feeded.​


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2012)

Origin-Zwang; wusst ichs doch.

Origin kommt mir nicht ins Haus;
aber spielen werd ich es trotzdem

Macht sich sicher gut machen neben: Die Offenbarung, Der Aufstieg, Vergeltung und denn beiden Spielen.
NUR
Ob ich es kaufen werde, entscheide ich erst wenn ichs durchgespielt hab 
Das Cover ausdrucken und ne gebrannde DVD reingeben und dazustellen macht auch keinen unterschied.
Wäre ja nciht das erste game. =b


----------



## LostHero (16. Januar 2012)

Bitte was? Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht mal. Was habe ich mit Datenschützern zu tun, nur weil ICH wert darauf legen, dass MEINE Privatsphäre geachtet wird? Als ob das die Betrüger bei CDU, SPD und co auch nur ansatzweise interessieren würde. Die unterzeichnen ja lieber die Vorratsdatenspeicherung im großen Stil ganz gleich was für Kritik, Fragen und Probleme es dadurch gibt.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass der Protest der gerade in Östereich zu dem Thema losgeht zu uns überschwappen wird!


----------



## Exar-K (16. Januar 2012)

man1ac schrieb:


> Das Cover ausdrucken und ne gebrannde DVD reingeben und dazustellen macht auch keinen unterschied.
> Wäre ja nciht das erste game. =b


 Verzichten scheint für die heutige Jugend echt zu einem Fremdwort geworden zu sein...


----------



## man1ac (16. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Verzichten scheint für die heutige Jugend echt zu einem Fremdwort geworden zu sein...


 

Immer belustigend; Forumseinträge zu lesen.

Schlag mal ein Lexikon auf und such nach "Verzicht"; solltest keines haben http://duckduckgo.com hilft dir sicher gerne weiter.  klugscheiss

Bzw. versuche mal "Aliens VS Predator" im Handel zu erhalten (keine Onlien Shops) oder Dungeon Siege 2. mangelware

Ab welchen alter ist man eigentlich noch Jugendlich?!    

Herr Jugend


----------



## alu355 (16. Januar 2012)

Hrhrhr, der Tugendwächter mit dem Exar Kun Avatar. 
Wohl eher Luke Skywalker bevor er Obi Wans Lichtschwert mal halten durfte.


----------



## Mendos (16. Januar 2012)

Ob Origin oder Steam, es macht für mich keinen Unterschied. Ist beides der selbe ranzige Wein. So oder so wird es also nicht gekauft. Zumal ich den ersten Teil schon eher mäßig fand (vorallem die grausige Mako-Steuerung mit dem Gamepad) und mir den 2. Teil mit den Änderungen zu noch mehr Shooter-Action-Adventure schon gar nicht mehr angetan hatte.


----------



## Exar-K (16. Januar 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Hrhrhr, der Tugendwächter


 Nicht ganz, eher ein Forenwächter.
Und die nächste Person, die meint sich mit Raubkopien zu brüsten, erhält hier eine Denkpause.
So besser?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (16. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> zu brüsten,


 
Hmmm...also jetzt wo Brüste im Spiel sind schalte ich mich auch gern mal in die Diskussion ein.  Da dürfte der Rabauke allerdings auch nicht mehr weit sein.


----------



## Yoshio (16. Januar 2012)

Wieder ein Spiel mit Online-Zwang um den vollen Umfang "genießen" zu dürfen und wieder ein Spiel, dass für mich genau aus diesem Grunde "gestorben" ist.


----------



## Kwengie (16. Januar 2012)

jedenfalls ist mir Origin viel lieber, da ich selbst bestimmen kann, an welchen Orte ich meine Spiele installiere.
Skyrim im Verbund mit Steam bringt mich echt zum Verzweifeln.
Dieser Dienst ist mir ziemlich unsympatisch, weil mir vorgeschrieben wird, in welchem Verzeichnis die Software installiert wird und bei einer Ladenversion find ich Origin sowie Steam unnötig.
Ich schätze, denen geht es nur um ihre Accounts und letztens wurde ja geprahlt, daß Steam soviele Accounts habe und man vergißt, daß es auch Zwangsaccounts sind.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Januar 2012)

Oh mann... hier tun viele grad so als ob das aus heiterem Himmel kommt O.o Das war doch schon klar, als EA Mitte 2011 alle größeren Releases (Crysis 2, Dragon Age 2, MassEffect Serie, usw.) aus Steam entfernt hat.
EA will Origin pushen und als PC Spieler hat man dummerweise nur die Möglichkeit das entweder zu schlucken oder halt zu boykottieren.

Ich persönlich werde wohl in den schon komisch riechenden Origin Apfel beissen, wenigstens im Falle von ME3. Ich habe mich mit dem 1. Teil absolut in das Universum dieser Spieleserie verliebt. Ein echtes Highlight der SciFi, dass sich nicht hinter StarTrek, StarWars und ähnlichem verstecken muss. Wenn das 3. Spiel auch nur ähnlich atmosphärisch dicht wird wie Teil 1 und 2 dann wirds nen richtiger Kracher.
Für mich persönlich ist das eins der wenigen Pflichtspiele dieses Jahres und sogesehen, werde ich mich mit Origin arrangieren.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (17. Januar 2012)

Pope schrieb:


> Wenn Raubkopien teilweise besser laufen als das Original...


 

naja nicht ganz... 
eine Raubkopie ist eine Kopie des Originals 0o 
heißt die Raubkopie spuckt das selbe aus wie das Original
der hacken ist nur, wenn man sich eine Raubkopie runterlädt spart man ersten Geld (was ja auch gut ist, 50€ oder mehr muss ja auch erstmal verdient werden) zweitens man muss sich nicht irgendwo anmelden und spart dadurch zeit ;D (zeit ist ja Geld neh) und drittens kann man zocken ohne sich Gedanken zu machen was wohl grade gescannt wird xD


ich werd es  aufjedenfall zocken, Mass Effect is einfach ein zu geiles Spiel, aber ob ich es mir nun Kauf oder net das werd ich mir noch 2mal überlegen. Wobei man könnte sich ja eine Raubkopie anschaffen und wenn es einem gut gefallen hat kaufen und ins Regal stellen und mit der Kopie weiter zocken. Da hat man auch keine Probleme mit Origin.


----------



## Pope (17. Januar 2012)

Draikore schrieb:


> Schade das manche Leute nicht sehen das es einfach Standart sein wird und dagegen einfach nichts unternommen wird, da mehr Spieler kein problem mit Online-Platformen haben als Spieler die ein Problem damit haben, weil se sich wieder sonstige Sachen ausmalen.
> [/INDENT]



Schade, dass es so viele Unwissende und Gleichgültige gibt, die alles unkritisch akzeptieren was ihnen die Industrie vorsetzt. Und wer glaubt, dass sich die Kritiker von DRM irgendetwas ausmalen, der hat sich offensichtlich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt.


----------



## SGDrDeath (17. Januar 2012)

Fütter den Troll doch nicht, der erzählt doch mit Absicht solchen Unsinn.

Und ansonsten hat die Realität vor ca. 70 Jahren gezeigt wohin solche Gleichgültigkeit führen kann.

Und ja, Godwin darf jetzt gerne mir vorgeworfen werden.


----------



## filefool (17. Januar 2012)

Die Entwicklung der letzten Jahre bei großen Spieltiteln lässt mich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.  

- Exklusivität für bestimmte Plattformen so dass man entweder Monate länger wartet als andere oder ganz durch die Finger schaut.
- Dauer-Online-Zwang und andere DRM-Schikanen für ehrliche Käufer, die im Endeffekt sogar Leute zum Raubkopieren verführen
- 20 verschiedene Vorbesteller-Boni so dass man niemals das "komplette" Spiel sein eigen nennen kann
- DLCs (im Grunde keine schlechte Idee) deren Preis/Leistung in keinem vernünftigen Verhältnis steht
- Bindung von Spielen an Accounts bei diversen Downloadportalen so dass ein Weiterverkauf unmöglich gemacht wird
- lieblose Portierung von Konsolenfassungen die jedem Besitzer von halbwegs potenter Hardware die Tränen in die Augen treiben
- entweder mangelnder Support oder im umgekehrten Extrem ständige  "Verschlimmbesserung" in dem man auf die größten Schreihälse in der Community hört

Trotz besserer Grafik, Gameplay und Story moderner Spiele sehen ich mich mal zurück zu den Zeiten in denen ich eine Spiel kaufte, installierte, durchspielte und es dann entweder jemanden zum ausprobieren lieh oder verkaufte.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Januar 2012)

Rocky-1992 schrieb:


> naja nicht ganz...
> eine Raubkopie ist eine Kopie des Originals 0o
> heißt die Raubkopie spuckt das selbe aus wie das Original
> der hacken ist nur, wenn man sich eine Raubkopie runterlädt spart man ersten Geld (was ja auch gut ist, 50€ oder mehr muss ja auch erstmal verdient werden) zweitens man muss sich nicht irgendwo anmelden und spart dadurch zeit ;D (zeit ist ja Geld neh) und drittens kann man zocken ohne sich Gedanken zu machen was wohl grade gescannt wird xD
> ...



Leuten wie dir sollte man ihre Raubkopien links und rechts um die Ohren hauen. Was denkst du denn, warum die Publisher auf solche Ideen kommen wie Accountbindung und Onlineaktivierung? Das ganze hat sich nur deswegen durchgesetzt, weil eben so viele Leute das Geld nicht ausgeben möchten und sich das Spiel dann runterladen. Und das "Wenns mir gefällt kauf ichs mir" ist doch auch ganz großer Quatsch. Dann hat man das Spiel schon da, warum sollte man dann noch mal Geld für ausgeben. Das machen die wenigsten.

Entsprechend reagieren die Publisher und binden ihre Spiele an Accounts, Bauen eine Online Aktivierung ein, Nehmen Spielinhalte raus und verkaufen sie als DLC (weil die können ja oft nicht in die Raubkopie eingebunden werden) usw. Software Piraterie ist für beinah alle Übel verantwortlich, die sich die Publisher so ausdenken. Das die dann neben her noch versuchen daran gut abzukassieren liegt in der Natur der Sache. Man versucht dann halt mit überteuerten DLCs die Verluste durch Piraterie wieder etwas aufzufangen. 

Ich bin keinesfalls ein Befürworter von Origin oder den Auswüchsen des DLC Wahns, aber solche aussagen wie du sie tätigst sind schlichtweg dumm und unüberlegt.


----------



## harlequin1976 (17. Januar 2012)

moin!

Ich würde es mir kaufen, aber erst wenn es auf der Plattform erscheint, die ich bevorzuge - Steam. Vorher zocke ich halt weiter andere Spiele, ob jetzt Skyrim oder später Diablo 3 / Torchlight 2.

Ich lasse mich generell nicht gerne zu Dingen nötigen. Und nur weil EA sein Origin als Steam Alternative durchdrücken möchte, was an sich ja verständlich ist, muss ich das nicht unterstützen. Der Spyware Gedanke spielt dabei keine Rolle, mir reicht es einfach Steam installiert zu haben. Durch die Installation von "From Dust" per Steam habe ich jetzt auch noch den unsäglichen UbiSoft Launcher "geschenkt" bekommen, danke, aber NEIN danke!

Einfach gute Spiele veröffentlichen, anständig getestet, vernünftig für die jeweilige Hardware Plattform umgesetzt und ohne Dreingaben die keiner braucht / will.

have fun!

PS: Raubkopien gehen ja mal gar nicht! Auch wenn die "tollen" DRM Verfahren dadurch entfallen.


----------



## Sirius89 (17. Januar 2012)

My torrent is ready sag ich da nur.


----------



## HMCpretender (17. Januar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Leuten wie dir sollte man ihre Raubkopien links und rechts um die Ohren hauen. Was denkst du denn, warum die Publisher auf solche Ideen kommen wie Accountbindung und Onlineaktivierung? Das ganze hat sich nur deswegen durchgesetzt, weil eben so viele Leute das Geld nicht ausgeben möchten und sich das Spiel dann runterladen.


 
Nein, das wurde eingeführt um den Gebrauchtmarkt auszutrocknen. Und den Osterhasen gibts übrigens auch nicht, falls du dich das gefragt haben solltest...


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Januar 2012)

HMCpretender schrieb:


> Nein, das wurde eingeführt um den Gebrauchtmarkt auszutrocknen. Und den Osterhasen gibts übrigens auch nicht, falls du dich das gefragt haben solltest...



Kein Grund sich hier jetzt auf so ein kindisches Niveau zu begeben -.-

Mir ist schon klar, dass die Maßnahmen im Endeffekt *auch* auf den Gebrauchtmarkt abzielen. Eingeführt wurde das aber als DRM - sprich als Reaktion auf wachsende Zahlen an Raubkopien.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (17. Januar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Leuten wie dir sollte man ihre Raubkopien links und rechts um die Ohren hauen. Was denkst du denn, warum die Publisher auf solche Ideen kommen wie Accountbindung und Onlineaktivierung? Das ganze hat sich nur deswegen durchgesetzt, weil eben so viele Leute das Geld nicht ausgeben möchten und sich das Spiel dann runterladen. Und das "Wenns mir gefällt kauf ichs mir" ist doch auch ganz großer Quatsch. Dann hat man das Spiel schon da, warum sollte man dann noch mal Geld für ausgeben. Das machen die wenigsten.
> 
> Entsprechend reagieren die Publisher und binden ihre Spiele an Accounts, Bauen eine Online Aktivierung ein, Nehmen Spielinhalte raus und verkaufen sie als DLC (weil die können ja oft nicht in die Raubkopie eingebunden werden) usw. Software Piraterie ist für beinah alle Übel verantwortlich, die sich die Publisher so ausdenken. Das die dann neben her noch versuchen daran gut abzukassieren liegt in der Natur der Sache. Man versucht dann halt mit überteuerten DLCs die Verluste durch Piraterie wieder etwas aufzufangen.
> 
> Ich bin keinesfalls ein Befürworter von Origin oder den Auswüchsen des DLC Wahns, aber solche aussagen wie du sie tätigst sind schlichtweg dumm und unüberlegt.


 


wenn du das so siehst okay, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, aber ich finde mit solchen Sachen wie Onlineaktivierung usw. werden wir Spieler erst recht dazu gedrängt sich Raubkopien zu beschaffen. Ich mein, mal im Ernst wer versteht schon dieses Fachchinesisch in den ABG's  usw. oder besser wer liest das schon? es interessiert kein und dann kommt halt so was wie grad ebend mit EA und BF3 und dann meckern sie alle rum. 
Im Endeffekt bringt das alles nichts, weil wenn man sich die ganzen Seiten anguckt wo Raubkopien vertrieben werden, JEDES Spiel ist drin. JEDES. Je nachdem wie der Kopierschutz ist kommt es vor dem Release Termin oder ebend paar Tage später, aber es wird drin sein. Und statt sich noch mehr dagegen zu währen mit irgendwelchen dummen Kopierschutze, sollten die Publisher versuchen den Leuten keinen Grund zu geben sich Raubkopien runterzuladen. 

so sehe ich das halt, schlisslich haben hier schon einige geschrieben "wie schön es noch war sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, zu installieren und zu zocken, ohne zig Onlineaktivierungen".


----------



## Fiffi1984 (17. Januar 2012)

Rocky-1992 schrieb:


> wenn du das so siehst okay, jeder hat seine eigene Meinung, aber ich finde mit solchen Sachen wie Onlineaktivierung usw. werden wir Spieler erst recht dazu gedrängt sich Raubkopien zu beschaffen. Ich mein, mal im Ernst wer versteht schon dieses Fachchinesisch in den ABG's  usw. oder besser wer liest das schon? es interessiert kein und dann kommt halt so was wie grad ebend mit EA und BF3 und dann meckern sie alle rum.
> Im Endeffekt bringt das alles nichts, weil wenn man sich die ganzen Seiten anguckt wo Raubkopien vertrieben werden, JEDES Spiel ist drin. JEDES. Je nachdem wie der Kopierschutz ist kommt es vor dem Release Termin oder ebend paar Tage später, aber es wird drin sein. Und statt sich noch mehr dagegen zu währen mit irgendwelchen dummen Kopierschutze, sollten die Publisher versuchen den Leuten keinen Grund zu geben sich Raubkopien runterzuladen.
> 
> so sehe ich das halt, schlisslich haben hier schon einige geschrieben "wie schön es noch war sich ein Spiel zu kaufen, zu installieren und zu zocken, ohne zig Onlineaktivierungen".



Und du willst mir ernsthaft weismachen dass du in den "guten alten Zeiten", wo es noch keine so rigiden Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gab wie heute, alle Spiele ehrlich gekauft hast? Sorry, das glaube ich dir nicht. Die Leute haben immer einen Grund sich die Sachen runterzuladen. Erstens Geiz, zweitens mangelnde Fähigkeit zum Verzicht. Man MUSS nicht jedes Spiel haben. Wenn ich keine Kohle hab, dann kann ich mir eben nicht alles kaufen.

"die ganzen AGBs, wer liest das schon". Ganz ehrlich: Dein Problem wenn du es nicht lesen willst oder verstehen kannst. Eine AGB ist nunmal Bestandteil eines Vertrages, und wir alle müssen im Leben noch viele Verträge abschließen. Da kann es keine Begründung sein dass man sich die AGBs nicht durchlesen will.

Du kannst kein moralisches Unrecht (fragwürdige AGBs und fragwürdiges Geschäftsgebaren) duch ein tatsächliches Unrecht bzw eine Straftat (illegales Runterladen) ausgleichen. So läuft das nunmal nicht. Oder klaust du im Laden auch wenn dich der Verkäufer mal schlecht behandelt hat? Eher nicht, oder?

Du suchst dir einfach nur eine moralische Rechtfertigung um kostenlos an Spiele zu kommen, sonst nichts.


----------



## Briareos (17. Januar 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich werd vieleicht meine alten Savegames vermissen. Aber Mass Effekt wird ein Playstation Spiel.


Same here. Egal was Origin macht oder nicht macht, es kommt mir auf gar keinen Fall auf den Rechner.



Pope schrieb:


> Schade, dass es so viele Unwissende und Gleichgültige gibt, die alles unkritisch akzeptieren was ihnen die Industrie vorsetzt. Und wer glaubt, dass sich die Kritiker von DRM irgendetwas ausmalen, der hat sich offensichtlich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt.


Das ist ja gerade der Punkt. Aber die Masse der Spieler/Käufer scheint das nicht zu interessieren und so wird schwanzwedelnd alles abgenickt, nur um das Produkt der Begierde nutzen zu können. Es bleibt nur die wage Hoffnung, dass es ähnlich verläuft wie in der Musikindustrie. Dort ist man ja größtenteils von den rigiden DRM-Maßnahmen von vor 10 Jahren wieder weg ... ich erinnere mich heute noch schmerzhaft an eine neu gekaufte CD, die im Autoradio auf der Heimfahrt nicht abspielbar war. (-.-)



Rocky-1992 schrieb:


> Und statt sich noch mehr dagegen zu währen mit irgendwelchen dummen Kopierschutze, sollten die Publisher versuchen den Leuten keinen Grund zu geben sich Raubkopien runterzuladen.


 Tja, wenn die Spieler dann auch alle so nett wären und sich Spiele ohne DRM legal zu kaufen, dann ... ja dann ... Aber wie man an "The Witcher 2" sieht scheint das zumindest auch nicht wirklich 100%tig zu funktionieren.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Und du willst mir ernsthaft weismachen dass du in den "guten alten Zeiten", wo es noch keine so rigiden Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gab wie heute, alle Spiele ehrlich gekauft hast? Sorry, das glaube ich dir nicht. Die Leute haben immer einen Grund sich die Sachen runterzuladen. Erstens Geiz, zweitens mangelnde Fähigkeit zum Verzicht. Man MUSS nicht jedes Spiel haben. Wenn ich keine Kohle hab, dann kann ich mir eben nicht alles kaufen.


 
/sign

Wenn die Zahl 1992 auf das Geburtsjahr schließen lässt, kann er die Zeiten von wenig restriktiven Kopierschutzmaßnahmen schon gar nicht mitbekommen haben. Das war ja spätestens mit der Verbreitung von CD Brennern vorbei 
Man kann ja auch warten, wenn man sich nicht gleich ein Spiel leisten kann. Viele neue Releases sind schon wenige Monate nach Erscheinen günstig in der Pyramide, bei Steam Sales, etc. zu haben. Man muss nicht alles haben, und vor allem nicht sofort.


----------



## pSyCeNeTiC (17. Januar 2012)

Ich denke ich werds mir im Laden kaufen, eingepackt lassen und dann Rapidshare bedienen. Damit tu ich dann dem Entwickler nicht weh und mir auch nicht. In Zeiten des Internets ist das für mich der einzige Kompromiss. Ich will es ja auch unbedingt spielen, aber das PRODUKT ohne NEBENprodukte. Ich bezahl ja nicht für Origins, also schon, da stecken Entwicklungskosten hinter die sie so wieder reinholen, aber ich denke ihr wisst was gemeint ist. Nur eig. dürfte man es gar nicht kaufen, um Origins nicht zu unterstützen. Aber bleiben wir mal realistisch. Origin wird sich eh etablieren, da können wir, die sich noch informieren und diskutieren ohne einfach hinzunehmen mit den Armen und Beinen strampeln wie wir wollen, wir sind eben doch nicht die breite Masse.


----------



## Rocky-1992 (17. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Und du willst mir ernsthaft weismachen dass du in den "guten alten Zeiten", wo es noch keine so rigiden Kopierschutzmaßnahmen gab wie heute, alle Spiele ehrlich gekauft hast? Sorry, das glaube ich dir nicht. Die Leute haben immer einen Grund sich die Sachen runterzuladen. Erstens Geiz, zweitens mangelnde Fähigkeit zum Verzicht. Man MUSS nicht jedes Spiel haben. Wenn ich keine Kohle hab, dann kann ich mir eben nicht alles kaufen.
> 
> "die ganzen AGBs, wer liest das schon". Ganz ehrlich: Dein Problem wenn du es nicht lesen willst oder verstehen kannst. Eine AGB ist nunmal Bestandteil eines Vertrages, und wir alle müssen im Leben noch viele Verträge abschließen. Da kann es keine Begründung sein dass man sich die AGBs nicht durchlesen will.
> 
> ...


 
wenn der Verkäfer mir dumm kommt geh ich halt wo anders mein Geld ausgeben  und jaa ich hab ALLE meine Spiele bezahlt. Und wie Lightbringer667 schon richtig erkannt hat, es warn zwar net mehr viele aba ich hab es getan und tu es heute noch. Ich bin auch kein freund von Raubkopien, aber ich kann die leute die es tun verstehn und das versuch ich euch damit zu sagen. Ich such keine "moralischen Rechfertigung". 

Und The Witcher 2 is halt nicht jeden sein ding. Meins is es auch nicht. Aber würd man es mit Mass Effect (als beispiel) oder anderen großen Marken machen würds bestimmt fruchten.

ach und nicht er sondern sie


----------



## alu355 (17. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, eher ein Forenwächter.
> Und die nächste Person, die meint sich mit Raubkopien zu brüsten, erhält hier eine Denkpause.
> So besser?


 
Gähn. Da ich mich nicht mit Raubkopiererei "gebrüstet" habe geht mir das doch recht am Senkel vorbei.
Oh und nebenbei, so Leutchen die wegen ihrem Forumsstatus einen auf dicke Hose machen, sind echt arm dran.


----------



## Exar-K (17. Januar 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Gähn. Da ich mich nicht mit Raubkopiererei "gebrüstet" habe geht mir das doch recht am Senkel vorbei.
> Oh und nebenbei, so Leutchen die wegen ihrem Forumsstatus einen auf dicke Hose machen, sind echt arm dran.


 Ich dachte es sei klar, dass ich mit dem zweiten Teil deinen Vorredner gemeint habe. 
Und die Forenrichtlinien durchsetzen ist also "auf dicke Hose machen"? Na wenn du meinst.

Übrigens, 2 Beiträge --> 2x Spott. Wolltest du eigentlich auch etwas  zum Thema beitragen, oder war dir einfach nur langweilig?


----------



## Cinerir (17. Januar 2012)

Hmm...naja, es wurde ja schon erwartet, dass ME3 Origin voraussetzen wird.
Ich habe mir schon Bf3 verkniffen, weil ich die Software nciht drauf haben wollte. (Unter anderem durch diese eingesparten 50€ konnte ich mir inzwischen nen neue CPU leisten , hat also durchaus Vorteile, mal zu verzichten )

Allerdings habe ich mich auf ME3 schon sehr gefreut, ich habe die ersten beiden Teile auch gespielt und finde die Reihe sehr gut. (Auch wenn ich zu denen gehöre, die den zweiten Teil aufgrund des mangelnden Inventars und des abgeschwächten RPG-Inhalts für 'nicht mehr so gut' befinden.)

Hieß es nicht irgendwann, dass Leute, die sich im EA-Forum über Origin aufgeregt haben, nen Bann bekamen? Und somit keine Spiele mehr zocken konnten, weil durch den Bann auch die aktivierten Keys der Games auf Origin gesperrt wurden? --> Ich bin mir hier nicht sicher, ich habe das Thema nicht weiter verfolgt und  vielleicht war es auch nur eine Falschmeldung. 

Ich hatte die Kohle für ME3 schon beiseite gelegt und vorbestellt. Die Bestellung habe ich wieder storniert, als langsam klar wurde, dass Origin nötig ist. 
Ich hoffe sehr, beziehungsweise: Ich gehe davon aus, dass es ME3 nicht nur als Download, sondern auch als Box im Laden geben wird. In dem Falle werde ich mir das Spiel vielleicht im Laden holen und dann was gegen Origin drüberbügeln. So habe ich dafür gezahlt, EA hat ein bisschen mehr Geld im Hintern, und ich brauche kein Origin. Der Multiplayer-Part des Spiels interessiert mich nicht die Bohne, daher stört es mich dann auch nicht, wenn der dann eben nicht mehr geht.


----------



## Draikore (17. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Verzichten scheint für die heutige Jugend echt zu einem Fremdwort geworden zu sein...


 
Wieso sollten die Leute auch heut zu tage verzichten, wenn sie es kostenlos an jeder Ecke im Internet bekommen ? Sag nichts, bringt eh nichts, weil es eh alles scheiß egal sie werden es so oder so tun.^^



			
				Yoshio schrieb:
			
		

> Wieder ein Spiel mit Online-Zwang um den vollen Umfang  "genießen" zu dürfen und wieder ein Spiel, dass für mich genau aus  diesem Grunde "gestorben" ist.



Das tut mir aber leid.........Not 



			
				Pope schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, dass es so viele Unwissende und Gleichgültige gibt, die alles  unkritisch akzeptieren was ihnen die Industrie vorsetzt. Und wer glaubt,  dass sich die Kritiker von DRM irgendetwas ausmalen, der hat sich  offensichtlich nicht mit dem Thema beschäftigt.



Bis de in ne Kiste voller unlustiger Sachen gefallen oder was ist los ? 1. Ist es mir scheiß egal was die machen, es wird nichts gemacht dagegen da helfen auch nicht die heiligen hier aus dem Forum die Origin nicht benutzen. 2. Wieso sollte ich mich damit rumnerven und genauso rum heulen wegen Origin wie es andere tun ? Meine Nerven kann ich auch für wichtigere Dinge verbraten. Mal sehen wie es in paar Jahren aussieht, dann hat auch so gut wie jeder Origin und Steam sowieso, bei Origin wird es nur was länger dauern da EA mist gebaut hat.

Schade, das es so viele Heuler gibt und sich beschweren, aber nichts gegen machen außer das einfachste und den größten Witz einfach nichts kaufen obwohl genug Leute kaufen und die "Paar" nicht ins Gewicht fallen. Du glaubst auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann oder ? Sag nicht Nein ich kanns mir denken.


Trolololo mfg


----------



## man1ac (17. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Nicht ganz, eher ein Forenwächter.
> Und die nächste Person, die meint sich mit Raubkopien zu brüsten, erhält hier eine Denkpause.
> So besser?


 

 Hmm; Ist mir neu das ich mich damit "gebrüstet" habe.
 Ich habe lediglich die Wahrheit geschrieben. 
 Die Wahrheit was viele machen aber nie Aussprechen würden in so einem Forum!
 Die Wahrheit was sich schon viele denken; denn das verhalten der Publisher wird immer dreister gegenüber denn ehrlichen Spieler.


 Ich hab die Steelbook Edition von Skyrim im Regal stehen und Spiele es; habe aber nicht Steam Installiert.
 Ich hab die Steelbook Edition von BF3 gleich neben Skyrim stehen und  Spiele es; hab aber Origin nicht installiert. (Für denn MP teil fehlt  mir einfach die Zeit und das Interesse; mich interessiert der Sp)
 Ich hab HalfLife2 im Regal und spiel es nicht mehr dank Steam. (weiterverkaufen dank Steam nicht Möglich)
 Ich hab Homfront Resist Edition im Regal stehen, und noch nicht gespielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Sogar Windoof Pro 7 steht im Regal und betreibt mein kleines System  (legal und Aktiviert) was es mir ermöglicht diese Kleine aber feine  Antwort zu schreiben.

 Alle Spiele hab ich mit meinem Hart Verdienten Geld selber gekauft; und da braucht nicht so ein Produzent da sitzen und sagen:
 "Wenn Sie das nicht Installieren, bekommst die restlichen Datensätze zum Spielen nicht!"
 So was kann man auch als Enteignung bezeichnet !

 Und dete ich alle Spiel auflisten die ich habe; dete das diese Antwort Sprengen! Lieste bekommst auf Anfrage; Wennst Bilder auch willst dauert es länger; muss ja arbeiten für mein Geld (keys werden aber geschwärzt) 
  Ja es sind auch die 2 genannten Spiele im Regal die dir so sehr im Magen liegen.
 Aber das ich mich damit gebrüstet haben soll;

 Muss ich widersprechen

 Ich stehe dazu das ich diese Spiele habe (auch wenn es nur 2 sind); so  wie mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit von der Community schon die Hälfte ein  solches Spiel gespielt hat und daheim herumliegen hat.

 Wenn Sie mich deswegen Bannen wollen, tun Sie sich keine Zwang an.
Denn wenn man hier schon  nicht mehr seine Freie Meinung dazu Äussern darf was in einem Freien  Land das Höchste Gut sein sollte; Nämlich seine Freie Meinung Kundgeben  zu können ohne die Angst zu haben in einer Gasse auf Nimmer Wiedersehen  zu verschwinden, sehe  ich schwarz.


 MfG,  Ein fast 30Jähriger Jugendlicher Zocker der Innen noch einen Schönen Abend beim Lesen wünscht!


----------



## Lightbringer667 (17. Januar 2012)

man1ac schrieb:


> Alle Spiele hab ich mit meinem Hart Verdienten Geld selber gekauft; und da braucht nicht so ein Produzent da sitzen und sagen:
> "Wenn Sie das nicht Installieren, bekommst die restlichen Datensätze zum Spielen nicht!"
> So was kann man auch als Enteignung bezeichnet !


 
Und genau da liegt der Denkfehler  Im Grunde hast du nicht "das Spiel" gekauft, sondern nur das Nutzungsrecht. Ein Datenträger muss da nicht zwangsläufig dabei sein. Dir nimmt ja niemand das Recht weg, das Spiel auch zu spielen - ganz legal und mit allen Features. Du entscheidest dich dagegen, das ist ok, aber eben deine Entscheidung.
So kann natürlich der Publisher sagen: Wenn du deine Lizenz unserer Spieles nutzen willst, erklärst du dich damit einverstanden Steam zu nutzen. Wenn du das nicht tust, darfst du es nicht spielen." Davon kann man jetzt halten was man will - aber das ist erlaubt, und weggenommen wird dir nix, du widersprichst nur den Vertragsbedingungen und somit bist du _eigentlich_ nicht berechtigt das Programm dann auch zu nutzen.

Natürlich ist dein Fall (gekauftes Spiel, trotzdem gecrackt) moralisch nicht verwerflich, gegen geltendes Recht verstößt du damit trotzdem.


----------



## Mendos (17. Januar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> Und genau da liegt der Denkfehler  Im Grunde hast du nicht "das Spiel" gekauft, sondern nur das Nutzungsrecht.


 
Und egal wie oft man diesen Blödsinn noch wiederholt, er wird davon nicht wahrer.

Man erwirbt ein Paket aus Datenträger mit Software, Handbüchern und Lizenz. Damit kann man prinzipiell machen was man will. Es verbrennen, wieder verkaufen und ja, sogar die Software verändern, also eben auch jegliche Art von DRM entfernen. Allerdings eben nur im privaten Rahmen. Strafbar macht sich erst der, der diese veränderte Software in Umlauf bringt. Siehe UrhG - §108b. Die Regelungen aus §95a UrhG (Schutz technischer Maßnahmen) treffen auf Computerprogramme nicht zu (siehe 
UrhG - §69a). Fraglich ist meiner Einschätzung nach allerdings, ob das nicht-gewerbliche Anbieten eines Cracks noch "im privaten Rahmen" ist oder bereits eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt.

Der Download eines geschützten Werks hingegen kann, ich wiederhole, kann eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellen, auch wenn man eine legal erworbene Kopie bereits besitzt. Mir sind zu dem Thema allerdings keien konkreten Urteile bekannt. Deswegen werden P2P-Nutzer in der Regel auch wegen der Verbreitung von urheberrechtlich geschützten Werken verklagt.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (18. Januar 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> Und egal wie oft man diesen Blödsinn noch wiederholt, er wird davon nicht wahrer.
> 
> Man erwirbt ein Paket aus Datenträger mit Software, Handbüchern und Lizenz. Damit kann man prinzipiell machen was man will. Es verbrennen, wieder verkaufen und ja, sogar die Software verändern, also eben auch jegliche Art von DRM entfernen. Allerdings eben nur im privaten Rahmen. Strafbar macht sich erst der, der diese veränderte Software in Umlauf bringt. Siehe UrhG - §108b. Die Regelungen aus §95a UrhG (Schutz technischer Maßnahmen) treffen auf Computerprogramme nicht zu (siehe
> UrhG - §69a). Fraglich ist meiner Einschätzung nach allerdings, ob das nicht-gewerbliche Anbieten eines Cracks noch "im privaten Rahmen" ist oder bereits eine Urheberrechtsverletzung darstellt.
> ...



ah ok. so genau wusste ich es gar nicht 
aber gut, so sehr falsch ists dann auch nicht. Wenn du was Retail kaufst, ja dann erwirbst die schachtel und datenträger usw. mit. Aber bei der Software halt doch nur die Nutzungslizenz und nicht die Software an sich - was ja mein Hauptpunkt war. Aber (und korrigier mich wenns falsch ist) bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich kopier geschützte Software zwar kopieren darf (im privaten Rahmen), wenn ich es denn irgendwie schaffe, aber nur wenn ich dafür keinen Crack verwende.


----------



## Shorty484 (18. Januar 2012)

Ich weiß gar nicht warum sich alle so darüber aufregen, das ME3 an Origin gekoppelt wird. Genau die gleichen Diskussionen gab es bei der Einführung von Steam. Jeder hat gemeckert, aber alle habens installiert. Das wird mit Origin genauso passieren. Ich jedenfalls werde mir darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, in der Zukunft wirds deshalb auch nicht anders.

Ich werd mir das Spiel holen und Spaß dran haben.

Und alle die Origin soooo sehr stört, kauft euch halt ne Konsole, dann habt Ihr das Problem nicht.


----------



## alu355 (18. Januar 2012)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Ich dachte es sei klar, dass ich mit dem zweiten Teil deinen Vorredner gemeint habe.
> Und die Forenrichtlinien durchsetzen ist also "auf dicke Hose machen"? Na wenn du meinst.
> 
> Übrigens, 2 Beiträge --> 2x Spott. Wolltest du eigentlich auch etwas  zum Thema beitragen, oder war dir einfach nur langweilig?



Ne Mischung aus beidem.
Zuerst wollte ich zum Thema beitragen, da aber absehbar war, das es in reines Bashing hinausläuft und mögliche Einsichten in Raubkopiererköpfe von vornherein nicht gewünscht sind, wurde mir langweilig.
Ergebnis wie folgte.


----------



## Mendos (18. Januar 2012)

Lightbringer667 schrieb:


> ah ok. so genau wusste ich es gar nicht
> aber  gut, so sehr falsch ists dann auch nicht. Wenn du was Retail kaufst, ja  dann erwirbst die schachtel und datenträger usw. mit. Aber bei der  Software halt doch nur die Nutzungslizenz und nicht die Software an sich  - was ja mein Hauptpunkt war. Aber (und korrigier mich wenns falsch  ist) bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich kopier geschützte Software  zwar kopieren darf (im privaten Rahmen), wenn ich es denn irgendwie  schaffe, aber nur wenn ich dafür keinen Crack verwende.


 
Ja, man besitzt keine Rechte an der Software an sich, darf also keine  Kopien erstellen und die dann verkaufen oder sie verändern und das dann  vertreiben. Ansonsten darf man sie im privaten Rahmen verändern. Die  Frage ist halt, ob man dazu einen Patch von einem Dritten wie eben einen  Crack verwenden darf. Meiner Meinung nach ist das gesetzlich nicht klar  geregelt und ein Urteil gibt es meines Wissens nach dazu nicht.




Shorty484 schrieb:


> aber alle habens installiert. Das wird mit Origin genauso passieren.



Das möchte ich mir verbitten. Auch wenn es viele so gemacht haben, alle mit Sicherheit nicht.



> Ich jedenfalls werde mir darüber nicht den Kopf zerbrechen, in der Zukunft wirds deshalb auch nicht anders.



Ja, genau deswegen


----------



## StainX (18. Januar 2012)

Schade um eine wirklich gute Game-Reihe!
Weder Origin noch irgend eine andere Zwangssoftware, kommt mir auf den PC!


----------



## Shorty484 (18. Januar 2012)

Was soll denn an Origin schlimmer sein als an Steam? Origin verschickt Daten, toll, welche Programme machen das denn nicht? Gut, viele verschiedene Plattformen für die Spiele muss nicht unbedingt sein, ist aber auch kein Weltuntergang. Und die dauernde Onlineverbindung dürfte auch nur für diejenigen zum Problem werden, die kein DSL und Flatrate haben, das dürfte aber die Minderheit sein.


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2012)

man1ac schrieb:


> Wenn Sie mich deswegen Bannen wollen, tun Sie sich keine Zwang an.
> Denn wenn man hier schon  nicht mehr seine Freie Meinung dazu Äussern darf was in einem Freien  Land das Höchste Gut sein sollte; Nämlich seine Freie Meinung Kundgeben  zu können ohne die Angst zu haben in einer Gasse auf Nimmer Wiedersehen  zu verschwinden, sehe  ich schwarz.


 Freie Meinungsäußerung heißt, daß du zB auf dem Marktplatz straffrei sagen darfst "Merkel ist doof" - Meinungsfreiheit heißt *nicht*, daß jede x-beliebige Publikationsplattform wie bspweise dieses Forum jeglichen Gedankenmüll ungefiltert verbreiten muß.


----------



## Briareos (19. Januar 2012)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Was soll denn an Origin schlimmer sein als an Steam?


Von "schlimmer" war nie die Rede. Und der Unterschied wieso ich Steam für mich poersönlich akzeptiere und Origin ablehne liegt hauptsächlich in dem von meiner Seite aus EA und Valve entgegengebrachten Vertrauen was meine persönlichen Daten anbelangt. Valve hat es, EA nicht.



Shorty484 schrieb:


> Origin verschickt Daten, toll, welche Programme machen das denn nicht?


Die Anzahl der Programme, die auf meinem Rechner laufen und Daten verschicken, die mir nicht bekannt sind beläuft sich auf 0. Ich weiß ja nicht was du auf deinem Rechner installiert hast.



Shorty484 schrieb:


> Und die dauernde Onlineverbindung dürfte auch nur für diejenigen zum Problem werden, die kein DSL und Flatrate haben, das dürfte aber die Minderheit sein.


 Tja, und diese Minderheit hat dann Pech gehabt oder was? Dann möchte ich dich mal erleben, wenn du in eine dieser DSL-losen-Enklaven ziehst.


----------



## Shorty484 (19. Januar 2012)

> Die Anzahl der Programme, die auf meinem Rechner laufen und Daten  verschicken, die mir nicht bekannt sind beläuft sich auf 0. Ich weiß ja  nicht was du auf deinem Rechner installiert hast.


Tja, das fängt schon bei Windows an ...



> Dann möchte ich dich mal erleben, wenn du in eine dieser DSL-losen-Enklaven ziehst.


Ich habe bis vor nem halben Jahr mit nem 56k Modem garbeitet


----------



## golani79 (19. Januar 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> Die  Frage ist halt, ob man dazu einen Patch von einem Dritten wie eben einen  Crack verwenden darf. Meiner Meinung nach ist das gesetzlich nicht klar  geregelt und ein Urteil gibt es meines Wissens nach dazu nicht.


 
Haben die Woche gerade Medien- und Urheberrecht durchgemacht und da kam die Frage auch auf. 
Nach österreichischem Recht darf man Kopien für private Nutzung machen - das Umgehen von einem Kopierschutz ist aber nicht erlaubt.

Da sich östereichisches und deutsches Recht jedoch unterscheiden, kann ich nicht sagen, wie es in DE damit aussieht.


----------



## man1ac (19. Januar 2012)

alu355 schrieb:


> Ne Mischung aus beidem.
> Zuerst wollte ich zum Thema beitragen, da aber absehbar war, das es in reines Bashing hinausläuft und mögliche Einsichten in Raubkopiererköpfe von vornherein nicht gewünscht sind, wurde mir langweilig.
> Ergebnis wie folgte.




 Mir ist auch schon langweillig geworden beim lesen der threads.
Deswegen unterlasse ich jetzt jeden weiteren Komentare diesbezüglich.
Hat es früher schon gegeben, gibt es jetzt noch immer, und wird es auch in Zukunft noch geben.

Und jetzt zurück zum Thema:

* Mass Effect 3: Origin-Bindung bestätigt, vorläufig kein Release via Steam *


Lieber ein Online DRM-Kopierschutz (zb. BadCompany2) als Steam und Origin


----------



## man1ac (19. Januar 2012)

golani79 schrieb:


> Haben die Woche gerade Medien- und Urheberrecht durchgemacht und da kam die Frage auch auf.
> Nach österreichischem Recht darf man Kopien für private Nutzung machen - das Umgehen von einem Kopierschutz ist aber nicht erlaubt.
> 
> Da sich östereichisches und deutsches Recht jedoch unterscheiden, kann ich nicht sagen, wie es in DE damit aussieht.


 
Sieht in Deutschland genauso aus wie bei uns Österreichern.
Das umgehen vom Kopierschutz ist seit 2003 in Österreich verboten was aber mit Ausnahmeregelungen versehen ist die in Bestimmten Fällen Greift (hauptsächlich bei Audio-CDs).



Ich kanns echt nicht lassen  O


----------



## Mendos (20. Januar 2012)

man1ac schrieb:


> Sieht in Deutschland genauso aus wie bei uns Österreichern.
> Das umgehen vom Kopierschutz ist seit 2003 in Österreich verboten was aber mit Ausnahmeregelungen versehen ist die in Bestimmten Fällen Greift (hauptsächlich bei Audio-CDs).


 
Wie gesagt, die ganze Sache mit dem Kopierschutz umgehen greift für Software nicht, da man die im privaten Rahmen nach Gutdünken verändern darf. Da Frage ist nur, ob einem ein Dritter mittels Patch dabei helfen darf. Ich habe auch noch nie was davon gehört, daß irgendwer was gegen die Cracker-Gruppen unternommen hat.

Desweiteren ist bei Audio-CDs oder Video-DVDs, gemäß dem Motto "schwamiger gehts nicht", nur das Umgehen eines "technisch wirksamen Kopierschutz" verboten.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (20. Januar 2012)

Mendos schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die ganze Sache mit dem Kopierschutz umgehen greift für Software nicht, da man die im privaten Rahmen nach Gutdünken verändern darf. Da Frage ist nur, ob einem ein Dritter mittels Patch dabei helfen darf. Ich habe auch noch nie was davon gehört, daß irgendwer was gegen die Cracker-Gruppen unternommen hat.
> 
> Desweiteren ist bei Audio-CDs oder Video-DVDs, gemäß dem Motto "schwamiger gehts nicht", nur das Umgehen eines "technisch wirksamen Kopierschutz" verboten.


 
Mal nen bissle rumgelesen. Tatsächlich ist beinah nirgends die Rede von Software, sondern hauptsächlich von geschützten DVDs und teilweise CDs. Und auch da siehts wohl so aus, dass du dir schon eine Kopie machen darfst, für den privaten Gebrauch (1:1 Kopie), aber halt nicht erst mit Cracks rumhantieren und den Kopierschutz auszuhebeln.
D.h. wenn du eine Privatekopie erstellst, von deinem original Erworbenen (!!) Film, wird dir niemand an den Karren fahren, solange du die Kopien nicht über den engsten Freundes-/ Familienkreis (wobei das im Gesetz wohl wieder super schwammig formuliert ist) hinaus verteilst und keine Maßnahmen unternommen hast den Kopierschutz in irgendeiner Weise zu umgehen.

Bei Software ist das wohl alles noch sehr viel komplizierter.


----------



## Zocker134 (25. Januar 2012)

Mir wäre es lieber wenn man entscheiden könnte ob man jetzt an Origin gebunden ist oder halt nicht gebunden sein will, dann kann man die Multiplayer funktion nicht nutzen und das wäre mir eigentlich egal.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2012)

Zocker134 schrieb:


> Mir wäre es lieber wenn man entscheiden könnte ob man jetzt an Origin gebunden ist oder halt nicht gebunden sein will, dann kann man die Multiplayer funktion nicht nutzen und das wäre mir eigentlich egal.


 
Origin nur für MP. Das wäre wirklich toll und eine prima Idee


----------



## Prophecy (29. Januar 2012)

Ich verfolge die Entwicklung seit November 2011 und war erleichtert als es Anfang Januar hieß, das nur ein Origin-Account nötig ist mit zusätzlicher Online-Aktivierung. Damit habe ich keine Probleme, weil ich es schon bei Dragon Age 1&2 bzw. Mass Effect 1&2 gemacht habe und auch Steam habe ich auf meinem Rechner. Deshalb habe ich Mass Effect 3 CE vorbestellt. Es war natürlich naiv zu glauben, das EA dabei bleibt. Da Origin sich mit allen installierten EA-Spielen an einen Account bindet, sehe ich darin ein Machtinstrument von EA die Spieler zu kontrollieren. Denn wer wird sich in den EA-Foren noch kritisch äußern, wenn er jederzeit mit einer Sperrung seines Accounts rechnen muss und alle seine EA-Spiele eben an diesen Account gebunden sind. Wie ich in anderen Foren gelesen habe, kann EA jederzeit den Account sperren ohne die Angabe von Gründen, es sind zwar Informationen aus 2. Hand, es gibt mir aber doch zu denken. Auch das negative Verhalten von EA und des  EA-Supports gegenüber den Kunden sollte ich noch erwähnen. Es kommt mir so vor als wäre EA ein König, der uns die Gnade gewährt seine Spiele zu spielen, obwohl wir dafür bezahlen. Deshalb habe ich gestern , so schwer es mir auch fiel, meine Vorbestellung storniert. Solange EA dieses Verhalten zahlenden Kunden entgegenbringt werde ich keine Spiele mehr von ihnen kaufen. Es wird sicher eine Menge Leute geben, die Origin akzeptieren um Spielen zu können aber vielleicht werden es genug Andere nicht tun. Denn erst wenn ihre Gewinne schwinden wird EA vielleicht einsehen, das Käufer auch eine gewisse Macht haben.
Ich möchte euch noch die Seite theorigin.de | EA – es reicht! empfehlen. Ich finde sie sehr informativ.


----------



## Prophecy (29. Januar 2012)

P.S.
Wer meint auf Konsolen ausweichen zu können. Dort ist ein Account auch schon Pflicht. Sieht man an der Playstation 3.
Es ist alles nur eine Frage der Zeit und wie man es umsetzen kann.


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (4. Februar 2012)

teil 4 ist schon in der Mache ... und ich bin sicher das Sie noch ein paar Haarreste oder dumme Bemerkungen von Shepard finden um ihn wieder zu klonen  Übrigens wenn du alle Speicherstände gesammelt hast und dazu das passende Panini Bioware MassEffect Sammelheft voll ausgeklebt hast, bekommste als einer der ersten ein Screenshot von Dragon Age III - Auf der Jagd der Ideenlosigkeit  Bin glaub zu alt geworden für Spiele in denen ich die ganze Zeit NPCs beim reden zuhören soll und das dann ein Hammergame nenne


----------



## TherawroyTHEREAL (4. Februar 2012)

Übrigens würde ich auf Konsole ausweichen, da jede Konsole ihr eigenes Bonuslvl für ME-3 mitbringt. Bei der XBOX haste die Mission "Winkelabhängiges AF mit kurzen Aussetzern beim Spielen" und bei der PS3 haste die Mission "Kampf dem niedrigen Videospeicher und totaler Verzicht auf HDR"

Beides Dinge die ich mir nicht entgehen lassen würde    Die aktuelle Konsolengeneration ist nur noch gut um nen wackelnden Tisch zu stützen


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (28. Februar 2012)

TherawroyTHEREAL schrieb:


> Übrigens würde ich auf Konsole ausweichen, da jede Konsole ihr eigenes Bonuslvl für ME-3 mitbringt. Bei der XBOX haste die Mission "Winkelabhängiges AF mit kurzen Aussetzern beim Spielen" und bei der PS3 haste die Mission "Kampf dem niedrigen Videospeicher und totaler Verzicht auf HDR"
> 
> Beides Dinge die ich mir nicht entgehen lassen würde    Die aktuelle Konsolengeneration ist nur noch gut um nen wackelnden Tisch zu stützen


 

Würd ich jetzt so nicht unterzeichnen. Ich gehöre zu den Menschen, die sich momentan einfach keinen der Hochleistungsrechner leisten kann und bin froh über miene Box. Am HD Fernseher sieht das ganze meines Erachtens immernoch zeitgemäß aus. Ich hab zwar keinen, aber zuwas gibts Kumpels ^^ 

Zur leidigen DRM Diskussion und der Ansicht, dass Kopierschutzmaßnahmen hauptsächlich gegen Raubkopierer eingeführt wurden: Das war früher vielleicht mal so,wo es ziemlich einfach war eine Diskette zu kopieren. Ich denke aber auch, dass das Hauptaugenmerk auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt liegt. Die Hälfte meiner alten Spiele hab ich nicht mehr, weil ich sie verkauft habe (ich pöhser pöhser User) und heute kann ich mehr als die Hälfte der Spiele aufgrund dieses Schwachsinns mit der Accountbindung etc nicht verkaufen. ABER wenn ich mich dazu entscheide das Teil zu saugen, bleiben mir derlei Probleme erspart? Entschuldigt mal, da kann einfach was nicht stimmen. Ich zum Beispiel verzichte tatsächlich einfach auf die Sachen, die mir zu weit gehen. Allerdings würde ich bestimmte Spiele doch mal gerne anspielen, was aber auch wieder nicht geht, da ich mir die ja nicht einmal ausleihen kann. Ich find das einfach eine Riesenfrechheit...

Edit: Warum bekomme ich eigentlich Benachrichtigungen zu den Threads, die ich verfolge und auch in denen ich Beiträge schreibe erst Wochen später oder gar nicht? Mein Gedächtnis ist gut, aber auch nicht soooo gut. Deswegen entschuldige ich mich für meine Forenarchäologie


----------



## Thundery (2. März 2012)

Habe aufgrund des Origin Zwanges gestern meine CE bei Amazon storniert. Werde das Spiel auch nicht kaufen, solange ich Origin dazu installieren muss.


----------



## EM_Lord_Vader (6. März 2012)

Kein Steam, kein ME3. So einfach ist das für mich.


----------

